# Figli e tradimento



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Sempre più leggiamo storie di tradimenti avvenuti dopo la nascita del primo figlio. Vorrei approfondire la questione, al di là dei giudizi moralistici. Merci a todos.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

La mia l'ho già detta. Il tradimento nasce da una crisi personale che spesso è innescata da eventi particolari (cambiare casa, lavoro, un figlio, un lutto, etc.). E' quindi normalissimo che l'ambivalenza che si prova rispetto a certe fasi della vita (avere un figlio ti fa sentire "grande", e mortale) venga scaricata in relazioni extraconiugali...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La mia l'ho già detta. Il tradimento nasce da una crisi personale che spesso è innescata da eventi particolari (cambiare casa, lavoro, un figlio, un lutto, etc.). E' quindi normalissimo che l'ambivalenza che si prova rispetto a certe fasi della vita *(avere un figlio ti fa sentire "grande", e mortale)* venga scaricata in relazioni extraconiugali...


E dall'altra parte che succede? Mi spiego meglio, sono d'accordo sulla crisi personale ma viene condivisa col partner, almeno all'inizio?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La mia l'ho già detta. *Il tradimento nasce da una crisi personale che spesso è innescata da eventi particolari (cambiare casa, lavoro, un figlio, un lutto, etc.)*. E' quindi normalissimo che l'ambivalenza che si prova rispetto a certe fasi della vita (avere un figlio ti fa sentire "grande", e mortale) venga scaricata in relazioni extraconiugali...


si va bhe.
allora il tradimento può essere causato da qualsiasi cosa, che discorso!
normalissimo mi sembra eccessivo !!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

Secondo me è statistica invece: dopo un tot di tempo si hanno dei figli, dopo un tot di tempo si va a brucare nei prati vicini.
Sinceramente non troverei una correlazione tra tradimento e figli, ma tra tradimento e carattere. C'è gente che per carattere è portata a brucare altrove, e gente a cui interessa meno.
Fermo restando, poi, che tutto può capitare.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

*Iris*

però continuo a sentirne sempre di più di storie di mariti che si sentono trascurati, di mogli che si concentrano sul ruolo di madre, e di relazioni extraconiugali conseguenti. Io sono un caso a parte, tradimento prima e tradimento dopo, va beh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> però continuo a sentirne sempre di più di storie di mariti che si sentono trascurati, di mogli che si concentrano sul ruolo di madre, e di relazioni extraconiugali conseguenti. Io sono un caso a parte, tradimento prima e tradimento dopo, va beh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, perchè te ne sei accorta. Chissà quanti di noi sono stati cornuti già al'epoca del fidanzamento!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

I mariti che alla nascita di un figlio si sentono trascurati mi fanno scattare la violenza automatica! Da prendere a colpi di mazza da baseball, sempre perche' sono contro la violenza.
Ognuno si da una scala di priorita' ... la mia personale e'che il natante abbia piu' diritto di ciucciare la tetta del marito, anche a parita' di pianto.

(chiedo scusa per il linguaggio)


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Beh, perchè te ne sei accorta. Chissà quanti di noi sono stati cornuti già al'epoca del fidanzamento!!!!


 Mi sento chiamata in causa


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Beh, perchè te ne sei accorta. Chissà quanti di noi sono stati cornuti già al'epoca del fidanzamento!!!!


Vero.


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

vediamo se vinco qualche cosa

io sono il caso opposto; ossia la nascita di mio figlio mi ha travolto e stravolto (come scritto) psicologicamente e di fatto ho messo lui al centro della casa non considerando più la mia metà come moglie, amante ma come mamma e socia di una piccola azienda che doveva tirare avanti la baracca.
E pensare che 10 anni fa mi sarei potuto immaginare esploratore, karateca, chiromante ma assolutamente NON papà. Non ho mai guardato i figli degli altri, non ho mai provato piacere nell'interagire con loro. Bene da quando è nato mio figlio di fatto è esistito solo lui. Sarà poi che i pochi aiuti a disposizione da nonni e parenti, gli orari, il periodo iniziale di apnea che passano tutti i neogenitori hanno fatto si che quando il piccolo alla fine si addormentava io crollassi inevitabilmente. Con mia moglie poi abbiamo sempre avuto un'asincronia generale, io più notturno, lei più mattiniera, quindi il distacco si è via via accentuato.
Mi spiace (e mia moglie si incazza) pensare che mio figlio abbia in qualche modo contribuito alla fine del ns matrimonio però è così. Ma questo, l'ho già detto in altri thread, non cancella il fatto che lui sia la sorpresa più bella che mi è successa nella vita.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> vediamo se vinco qualche cosa
> 
> io sono il caso opposto; ossia la nascita di mio figlio mi ha travolto e stravolto (come scritto) psicologicamente e di fatto ho messo lui al centro della casa non considerando più la mia metà come moglie, amante ma come mamma e socia di una piccola azienda che doveva tirare avanti la baracca.
> E pensare che 10 anni fa mi sarei potuto immaginare esploratore, karateca, chiromante ma assolutamente NON papà. Non ho mai guardato i figli degli altri, non ho mai provato piacere nell'interagire con loro. Bene da quando è nato mio figlio di fatto è esistito solo lui. Sarà poi che i pochi aiuti a disposizione da nonni e parenti, gli orari, il periodo iniziale di apnea che passano tutti i neogenitori hanno fatto si che quando il piccolo alla fine si addormentava io crollassi inevitabilmente. Con mia moglie poi abbiamo sempre avuto un'asincronia generale, io più notturno, lei più mattiniera, quindi il distacco si è via via accentuato.
> Mi spiace (e mia moglie si incazza) pensare che mio figlio abbia in qualche modo contribuito alla fine del ns matrimonio però è così. Ma questo, l'ho già detto in altri thread, non cancella il fatto che lui sia la sorpresa più bella che mi è successa nella vita.


Ti capisco, a me è successa la stessa cosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

mk  mi sembri il dottore che avevamo in famiglia fino ai miei 20 anni.
Per qualsiasi, ma giuro qualsiasi cosa tu andassi da lui ...lui l'aveva avuta!!
qualsiasi malessere , sensazione strana, malattia anche rara, virus particolare!!Tutto!!
lo fregavi solo con le mestruazioni anche se riusciva a dirti che una volta al mese anche lui si sentiva sfasato


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ti capisco, a me è successa la stessa cosa.


 

MK..come puoi dirlo. Lui è un uomo!!!
Non è per darti addosso, ma come puoi dire che ti è successa la stessa cosa


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mk mi sembri il dottore che avevamo in famiglia fino ai miei 20 anni.
> Per qualsiasi, ma giuro qualsiasi cosa tu andassi da lui ...lui l'aveva avuta!!
> qualsiasi malessere , sensazione strana, malattia anche rara, virus particolare!!Tutto!!
> lo fregavi solo con le mestruazioni anche se riusciva a dirti che una volta al mese anche lui si sentiva sfasato


 
Siamo sorelle di latte!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

Non ce la posso fare....Sputo


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Siamo sorelle di latte!!!


mi basta la brugolotta


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

*queste parole*

"E pensare che 10 anni fa mi sarei potuto immaginare esploratore, karateca, chiromante ma assolutamente NON papà. Non ho mai guardato i figli degli altri, non ho mai provato piacere nell'interagire con loro. Bene da quando è nato mio figlio di fatto è esistito solo lui. Sarà poi che i pochi aiuti a disposizione da nonni e parenti, gli orari, il periodo iniziale di apnea che passano tutti i neogenitori hanno fatto si che quando il piccolo alla fine si addormentava io crollassi inevitabilmente. Con mia moglie poi abbiamo sempre avuto un'asincronia generale, io più notturno, lei più mattiniera, quindi il distacco si è via via accentuato.
Mi spiace (e mia moglie si incazza) pensare che mio figlio abbia in qualche modo contribuito alla fine del ns matrimonio però è così."

Girato al femminile (beh magari il karateca no eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , nemmeno io mi immaginavo mamma e quando la piccola è arrivata è esistita solo lei.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> "E pensare che 10 anni fa mi sarei potuto immaginare esploratore, karateca, chiromante ma assolutamente NON papà. Non ho mai guardato i figli degli altri, non ho mai provato piacere nell'interagire con loro. Bene da quando è nato mio figlio di fatto è esistito solo lui. Sarà poi che i pochi aiuti a disposizione da nonni e parenti, gli orari, il periodo iniziale di apnea che passano tutti i neogenitori hanno fatto si che quando il piccolo alla fine si addormentava io crollassi inevitabilmente. Con mia moglie poi abbiamo sempre avuto un'asincronia generale, io più notturno, lei più mattiniera, quindi il distacco si è via via accentuato.
> Mi spiace (e mia moglie si incazza) pensare che mio figlio abbia in qualche modo contribuito alla fine del ns matrimonio però è così."
> 
> Girato al femminile (*beh magari il karateca* *no* eh
> ...


 Perchè no? E' uno sport adatto alle donne, non fare la sessista


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Uffa. Rientro nella statistica anche io.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè no? E' uno sport adatto alle donne, non fare la sessista
















   lo sport non fa per me MM...


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sempre più leggiamo storie di tradimenti avvenuti dopo la nascita del primo figlio. Vorrei approfondire la questione, al di là dei giudizi moralistici. Merci a todos.


 x me e' una cosa vergognosa e inqualificabile


----------



## Old Buscopann (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sempre più leggiamo storie di tradimenti avvenuti dopo la nascita del primo figlio. Vorrei approfondire la questione, al di là dei giudizi moralistici. Merci a todos.


Secondo me dopo la nascita di un figlio cambiano certe dinamiche nella coppia, soprattutto per quello che riguarda il sesso. Di preciso non so di che cosa si tratti, forse ogni situazione è unica e ha motivazioni anche molto diverse. alla fine non so la risposta, però mi sembra che in molte coppie gli appetiti sessuali diminuiscano fortemente dopo la nascita di un figlio.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me dopo la nascita di un figlio cambiano certe dinamiche nella coppia, soprattutto per quello che riguarda il sesso. Di preciso non so di che cosa si tratti, forse ogni situazione è unica e ha motivazioni anche molto diverse. alla fine non so la risposta, però mi sembra che in molte coppie gli appetiti sessuali diminuiscano fortemente dopo la nascita di un figlio.
> 
> Buscopann


le dinamiche di una coppia che vive un percorso di decenni insieme cambiano varie volte seguendo il corso degli eventi:convivenza, figli, la crescita degli stessi , la maturità, l'abbandono dei figli...etc
i cambiamenti rendono anche possibile la crescita e dei due singoli come individui e della coppia stessa che si evolve attraverso picchi e cadute di interesse anche sessuale.
subito dopo una nascita per la donna c'è un enorme cambiamento fisico psichico e molte delle sue risorse sono indirizzate e rivolte verso la sua creatura ma se può esserci un periodo di caduta sessuale (che può benissimo riprendere anche più rinvigorita poco dopo)l'intesa affettiva dovrebbe crescere notevolmente e arricchirsi di tenerezza, complicità e condivisione della famiglia in senso pieno.
spesso sembra che l'arrivo del figlio debba essere la fine della parte passionale del matrimonio senza mai accennare all'entusiasmo di assistere alla crescita di chi hai messo al mondo.
detto questo dopo cali momentanei se c'è amore, intelligenza e fantasia..si ritorna agli appetiti di prima .


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Quoto Minerva ed aggiungo...
Arriva una creaturina, che si presume figlia dell'amore di questa coppia, un miracolo fatto di dna mischiato... gli occhi della nonna materna, il naso dello zio, la bocca del papà... Una VITA nata dall'incontro di due persone, delle loro storie... e sembra che l'unica preoccupazione sia  mantenere inalterata la frequenza dei rapporti sessuali. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senza contare che oltre allo scombussolamento ormonale, la donna si vede un po' ingrassata, coi seni pieni di latte, non è che si senta proprio una gran bellezza, eh?
E le nottate insonni? Con il piccino che si sveglia ogni due ore?
E le colichette?
E pediatra, pannolini e tutto il resto????

Boh.
A me sembra di vivere su marte, certe volte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quoto Minerva ed aggiungo...
> Arriva una creaturina, che si presume figlia dell'amore di questa coppia, un miracolo fatto di dna mischiato... gli occhi della nonna materna, il naso dello zio, la bocca del papà... Una VITA nata dall'incontro di due persone, delle loro storie... e sembra che l'unica preoccupazione sia mantenere inalterata la frequenza dei rapporti sessuali.
> 
> 
> ...


 Soprattutto mi sembra che se questo viene vissuto come un attacco alla coppia si farebbe meglio a non fare figli e prendere un cane o un gatto ...ma di peluche


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

e voglio dire a buscopann e alla sua amata compagna che non dovrebbero aspettare troppo perché l'età avanza e non sono più due pivelli.
coraggio


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Mi avete fatto tornare in mente un episodio.
La bimba aveva UN mese e avevo voluto cambiare pediatra perchè quella della asl le aveva prescritto un ciclo di antibiotici per dieci giorni perchè aveva delle bollicine che al nido(nell'ospedale)  avevano detto normalissime (eritema del neonato) e di spontanea risoluzione.
Mi sembrava una cura troppo aggressiva, infatti non gliela avevo fatta.
Però ero preoccupata e ne parlavo spesso con mio marito.
Una volta mi sclerò e mi disse "Madonna! Sempre della bambina! Non parli d'altro!!!"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Aveva UN mese... scusate se ero un po' presa...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto tornare in mente un episodio.
> La bimba aveva UN mese e avevo voluto cambiare pediatra perchè quella della asl le aveva prescritto un ciclo di antibiotici per dieci giorni perchè aveva delle bollicine che al nido(nell'ospedale)  avevano detto normalissime (eritema del neonato) e di spontanea risoluzione.
> Mi sembrava una cura troppo aggressiva, infatti non gliela avevo fatta.
> Però ero preoccupata e ne parlavo spesso con mio marito.
> ...


scusa: che stronzo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto tornare in mente un episodio.
> La bimba aveva UN mese e avevo voluto cambiare pediatra perchè quella della asl le aveva prescritto un ciclo di antibiotici per dieci giorni perchè aveva delle bollicine che al nido(nell'ospedale) avevano detto normalissime (eritema del neonato) e di spontanea risoluzione.
> Mi sembrava una cura troppo aggressiva, infatti non gliela avevo fatta.
> Però ero preoccupata e ne parlavo spesso con mio marito.
> ...


 Queste cose non le posso sentire...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste cose non le posso sentire...





angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa: che stronzo


Sai che novità! Io lo sapevo da un po'!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sai che novità! Io lo sapevo da un po'!


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Una volta mi sclerò e mi disse "Madonna! Sempre della bambina! Non parli d'altro!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però è vero che delle volte si è totalmente prese dai nostri figli, così coinvolte da non trovare spazio per la coppia. Soprattutto se, come accade spesso nelle grandi città, il nucleo famigliare è composto da madre, padre e figlio, niente nonni niente altri parenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Però è vero che delle volte si è totalmente prese dai nostri figli, così coinvolte da non trovare spazio per la coppia. Soprattutto se, come accade spesso nelle grandi città, il nucleo famigliare è composto da madre, padre e figlio, niente nonni niente altri parenti.


E di quale argomento si dovrebbe parlare con una figlia di un mese?
Fammi esempi.
Guarda che quando nasce un figlio si diventa coppia genitoriale. L'egoismo del singolo o a due dovrebbe essere superato nel momento in cui si sceglie di avere un figlio.
Capisco che ci possono essere persone che non ce la fanno e regrediscono.
Ma un conto riconoscere questo problema un altro è far diventare un problema che si cresca, si maturi, si pensi e si progetti come genitori.
E' chi non riesce a crescere che è in difetto.


----------



## Old astonished (12 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mk  mi sembri il dottore che avevamo in famiglia fino ai miei 20 anni.
> Per qualsiasi, ma giuro qualsiasi cosa tu andassi da lui ...lui l'aveva avuta!!
> qualsiasi malessere , sensazione strana, malattia anche rara, virus particolare!!Tutto!!
> lo fregavi solo con le mestruazioni anche se riusciva a dirti che una volta al mese anche lui si sentiva sfasato





Iris2 ha detto:


> MK..come puoi dirlo. Lui è un uomo!!!
> Non è per darti addosso, ma come puoi dire che ti è successa la stessa cosa


OT: scusate, forse è perchè non conosco la storia di MK ma vedo che qualsiasi cosa dice viene in qualche modo contraddetta o tenuta in disparte; non sò, non mi sembra un atteggiamento equidistante ma forse è solo perchè non conosco la sua storia e sinceramente non mi interessa conoscerla mi interessa leggere cosa scrive e se non si tratta di cose insensate ed incoerenti con lei stessa non vedo perchè scartale aprioristicamente. Mi sembra che questa ragazza venga tenuta ai margini delle discussioni: in fondo in questo forum sono state riabilitate alla grande persone che si sono presentate come amanti e fiere in qualche modo di esserlo state non mi sembra equo non mostrare stessa comprensione nei suoi confronti.

Con questo non voglio inimicarmi nè Asu nè Iris: ho preso spunto da queste repliche ma ce ne sarebbero altre di molti altri utenti


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E di quale argomento si dovrebbe parlare con una figlia di un mese?
> Fammi esempi.
> Guarda che quando nasce un figlio si diventa coppia genitoriale. L'egoismo del simgolo o a due dovrebbe essere superato nel momento in cui si sceglie di avere un figlio.
> Capisco che ci possono essere persone che non ce la fanno e regrediscono.
> ...


Ma l'amore dovrebbe essere anche aiuto, quando nasce un figlio entrambi si regredisce, poi c'è chi è più forte e chi meno. Ma la coppia dovrebbe reggere a prescindere. Se coppia c'è.


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e voglio dire a buscopann e alla sua amata compagna che non dovrebbero aspettare troppo perché l'età avanza e non sono più due pivelli.
> coraggio


In questo momento della nostra vita stiamo bene come stiamo. Se poi il desiderio di avere un figlio ci verrà troppo in là (la mia compagna ha ancora un buon margine di tempo comunque) noi non siamo ossessionati da metterne al mondo uno con i nostri geni e saremo ben felici di adottare una splendida creatura.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In questo momento della nostra vita stiamo bene come stiamo. Se poi il desiderio di avere un figlio ci verrà troppo in là (la mia compagna ha ancora un buon margine di tempo comunque) *noi non siamo ossessionati da metterne al mondo uno con i nostri geni* e saremo ben felici di adottare una splendida creatura.
> 
> Buscopann


 ossessione? che strana parola.
poi tanto di cappello ad ogni decisione che fa la felicità della coppia.


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quoto Minerva ed aggiungo...
> Arriva una creaturina, che si presume figlia dell'amore di questa coppia, un miracolo fatto di dna mischiato... gli occhi della nonna materna, il naso dello zio, la bocca del papà... Una VITA nata dall'incontro di due persone, delle loro storie... e sembra che l'unica preoccupazione sia  mantenere inalterata la frequenza dei rapporti sessuali.
> 
> 
> ...


queste son quelle che mi preoccupano veramente. col fatto che guido tutto il giorno spero che non andrò a timbrare qualche albero. mi calerò le amfetamine. Tanto in Azienda non fanno l'antidoping  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossessione? che strana parola.
> poi tanto di cappello ad ogni decisione che fa la felicità della coppia.


Ci sono coppie ossessionate da questa cosa. Donne che finiscono in terapia. Coppie che si rompono. ti sembra così strana come parola? Che altro termine useresti per spiegare queste situazioni?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto tornare in mente un episodio.
> La bimba aveva UN mese e avevo voluto cambiare pediatra perchè quella della asl le aveva prescritto un ciclo di antibiotici per dieci giorni perchè aveva delle bollicine che al nido(nell'ospedale)  avevano detto normalissime (eritema del neonato) e di spontanea risoluzione.
> Mi sembrava una cura troppo aggressiva, infatti non gliela avevo fatta.
> Però ero preoccupata e ne parlavo spesso con mio marito.
> ...


Hai ragione. Lui è stato decisamente stronzo.
Ti posso assicurare però che ci sono mamme a cui si spappola il cervello quando hanno i figli. Ne parlo spesso con i pediatri che visito quotidianamente. Portano i bambini alla visita per qualsiasi cosa. appena hanno una linea di febbre chiamano perchè non sanno cosa devono fare. In poche parole..Rompono le palle affollando inutilmente gli ambulatori e la linea telefonica.
In Chiesa fanno i corsi prematrimoniali. io organizzerei invece dei corsi di maternità e paternità (ci sono anche molti padri così). Sono indubbiamente più utili visto che molti genitori oggi NON sanno fare i genitori.

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> OT: scusate, forse è perchè non conosco la storia di MK ma vedo che qualsiasi cosa dice viene in qualche modo contraddetta o tenuta in disparte; *non sò, non mi sembra un atteggiamento equidistante ma forse è solo perchè non conosco la sua storia e sinceramente non mi interessa conoscerla mi interessa leggere cosa scrive e se non si tratta di cose insensate ed incoerenti con lei stessa non vedo perchè scartale aprioristicamente.* Mi sembra che questa ragazza venga tenuta ai margini delle discussioni:* in fondo in questo forum sono state riabilitate alla grande persone che si sono presentate come amanti e fiere in qualche modo di esserl*o state non mi sembra equo non mostrare stessa comprensione nei suoi confronti.
> 
> Con questo non voglio inimicarmi nè Asu nè Iris: ho preso spunto da queste repliche ma ce ne sarebbero altre di molti altri utenti



abbiamo un altro nuovo utente?


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> io organizzerei invece dei corsi di maternità e paternità (ci sono anche molti padri così). Sono indubbiamente più utili visto che molti genitori oggi NON sanno fare i genitori.
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma l'amore dovrebbe essere anche aiuto, *quando nasce un figlio entrambi si regredisce*, poi c'è chi è più forte e chi meno. Ma la coppia dovrebbe reggere a prescindere. Se coppia c'è.


Chi regredisce?
E' fisiologico regredire?
Non mi risulta.
Come può reggere una coppia di genitori se non facendo i genitori?
Qual è la soluzione?
Rimuovere il problema-figlio, mandandolo dai i nonni (che così sono costretti a regredire a genitori) e vivere come se il figlio non ci fosse?
Come, secondo te, una coppia dovrebbe gestire la nascita del figlio?


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come, secondo te, una coppia dovrebbe gestire la nascita del figlio?


Aiutandosi a vicenda e alimentando l'amore che dovrebbe esserci. Per il nuovo nucleo che si è creato, step by step.

Sul discorso nonni ho già sottolineato ieri come il rientro al lavoro sia visto come positivo, e i figli dove stanno? Allora per migliorare la situazione economica va bene lasciare i propri figli a qualcun altro ma per ritagliarsi momenti di coppia (o per sè) non va più bene?


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi regredisce?
> E' fisiologico regredire?
> Non mi risulta.
> Come può reggere una coppia di genitori se non facendo i genitori?
> ...


Con una grande responsabilità nei confronti del figlio...e nei confronti del partner. altrimenti si è solo genitori e non coppia genitoriale. La cosa vale sia per l'uomo che per la donna

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Lui è stato decisamente stronzo.
> Ti posso assicurare però che *ci sono mamme a cui si spappola il cervello quando hanno i figli. Ne parlo spesso con i pediatri che visito quotidianamente. Portano i bambini alla visita per qualsiasi cosa. appena hanno una linea di febbre chiamano perchè non sanno cosa devono fare*. In poche parole..Rompono le palle affollando inutilmente gli ambulatori e la linea telefonica.
> In Chiesa fanno i corsi prematrimoniali. io organizzerei invece dei corsi di maternità e paternità (ci sono anche molti padri così). Sono indubbiamente più utili visto che molti genitori oggi NON sanno fare i genitori.
> 
> Buscopann


 E' un crollo di fronte a responsabilità che probabilmente devono affrontare da sole.
Non mi sembra però una regressione, ma un modo (anche se ansioso e probabilmente ambivalente) di assumere il ruolo.
Il corso di preparazione al matrimonio per le parrocchie ha la funzione di preparazione alla genitorialità ed esistono anche incontri per genitori. 
Io non ho fatto corsi perché non frequento alcuna parrocchia, ma il notiziario viene anche a casa mia.
Il consultorio tiene corsi. Ma la maturità non si trova in un corso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con una grande responsabilità nei confronti del figlio...e nei confronti del partner. altrimenti si è solo genitori e non coppia genitoriale. La cosa vale sia per l'uomo che per la donna
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *Aiutandosi a vicenda e alimentando l'amore che dovrebbe esserci*. Per il nuovo nucleo che si è creato, step by step.
> 
> Sul discorso nonni ho già sottolineato ieri come il rientro al lavoro sia visto come positivo, e i figli dove stanno? Allora per migliorare la situazione economica va bene lasciare i propri figli a qualcun altro ma per ritagliarsi momenti di coppia (o per sè) non va più bene?


Come si fa questo se non occupandosi del figlio.
Ci sarà un motivo se i figli sono definiti "il frutto dell'amore", no?
La felicità e l'orgoglio di fronte al proprio figlio unisce.
Non capisco davvero cosa si dovrebbe fare di diverso oltre che essere come prima del figlio più il figlio che assorbe entusiasmi e progetti...


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie ossessionate da questa cosa. Donne che finiscono in terapia. Coppie che si rompono. ti sembra così strana come parola? Che altro termine useresti per spiegare queste situazioni?
> 
> Buscopann


ma perché dovrei più che altro; 
non era l'argomento in causa.
volendo possiamo anche tirare fuori la fame nel mondo e il buco dell'ozono ma nel contesto stonano


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come si fa questo se non occupandosi del figlio.
> Ci sarà un motivo se i figli sono definiti "il frutto dell'amore", no?
> La felicità e l'orgoglio di fronte al proprio figlio unisce.
> Non capisco davvero cosa si dovrebbe fare di diverso oltre che essere come prima del figlio più il figlio che assorbe entusiasmi e progetti...


Il frutto della coppia Persa, quando nasce un figlio scattano meccanismi inconsci diversi in tutti noi. Ci si trasforma. Non si può imporre il proprio modo di crescita al nostro partner, se lo amiamo possiamo solo aiutarlo.
E delle volte ci sono coppie dove il progetto figlio sta nella testa di solo di uno dei due.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il frutto della coppia Persa, quando nasce un figlio scattano meccanismi inconsci diversi in tutti noi. Ci si trasforma. Non si può imporre il proprio modo di crescita al nostro partner, se lo amiamo possiamo solo aiutarlo.
> E delle volte ci sono coppie dove il progetto figlio sta nella testa di solo di uno dei due.


 Ma COME?
Se mi rispondi ancora dando spazio alla coppia senza riempire lo spazio ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come ci si dedica alla coppia? 
Fatti, esempi...


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovrei più che altro;
> non era l'argomento in causa.
> volendo possiamo anche tirare fuori la fame nel mondo e il buco dell'ozono ma nel contesto stonano


Sinceramente sei tu che mi hai incitato a far presto a fare un figlio, senza che io avessi tirato fuori l'argomento. E tale domanda non è che c'entrasse molto col thread

buscopann


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sinceramente sei tu che mi hai incitato a far presto a fare un figlio, senza che io avessi tirato fuori l'argomento. E tale domanda non è che c'entrasse molto col thread
> 
> buscopann


vero


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma COME?
> Se mi rispondi ancora dando spazio alla coppia senza riempire lo spazio ...
> 
> 
> ...


Amore amore e amore. Anche e soprattutto verso il proprio partner.
Io ho sbagliato all'epoca e non so come farei se mi dovesse ricapitare (visto che NON mi ricapiterà), ma sono consapevole dei MIEI errori, anche se quella tradita sono stata io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Amore amore e amore. Anche e soprattutto verso il proprio partner.
> Io ho sbagliato all'epoca e non so come farei se mi dovesse ricapitare (visto che NON mi ricapiterà), ma sono consapevole dei MIEI errori, anche se quella tradita sono stata io.


 Come si manifesta l'amore?
Perché, a parte casi patologici, io non ho mai sentito nessna guardare il neonato e poi girarsi verso il partner e gridargli "crepa!".
Se non si esplicitano i comportamenti non si riesce a capire.
Tu credi che io, ad esempio, dicendo coppia genitoriale intendessi che i due dovessero non amarsi?


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come si manifesta l'amore?
> Perché, a parte casi patologici, io non ho mai sentito nessna guardare il neonato e poi girarsi verso il partner e gridargli "crepa!".
> Se non si esplicitano i comportamenti non si riesce a capire.
> Tu credi che io, ad esempio, dicendo coppia genitoriale intendessi che i due dovessero non amarsi?


Secondo me state dicendo la stessa cosa. Forse MK vuole sottolineare di più il fatto che magari molte donne trascurano la propria femminilità e la propria sensualità dopo la la nascita di un figlio. Questo a volte genera frustrazione nell'uomo.
Ovviamente non avendo mai avuto un figlio, parlo solo per sentito dire. E spesso per sentito dire si sentono tante caxxate.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me state dicendo la stessa cosa. Forse MK vuole sottolineare di più il fatto che magari molte donne trascurano la propria femminilità e la propria sensualità dopo la la nascita di un figlio. Questo a volte genera frustrazione nell'uomo.
> Ovviamente non avendo mai avuto un figlio, parlo solo per sentito dire. E spesso per sentito dire si sentono tante caxxate.
> 
> Buscopann


 Con il primo figlio si fa fatica a trovare il tempo di lavarsi e si aspetta il rientro del partner per farlo ....certo non ci si mette poi tubino e tacchi perché si deve tornare ad allattare ..ma questo può far sentire trascurato solo un adolescente perché un padre è altrettanto interessato quanto la madre del benessere del bambino.
Sarebbe come se durante un alluvione uno non trovasse attraente la compagna che sta spazzando il fango dalla casa...
Io invece trovo che sia assurdo che ci siano donne che possano pensare di rinunciare ad allattare, ad esempio, perché questo le lega al bambino e non potrebero lasciarlo ai nonni per uscire in coppia con il marito.
Capisco che possano esserci uomini che non accettano la paternità e il loro doveri, ma non mi capacito che si possa pensare che debbano fare altrettanto le madri per seguirli.
Se è questo che si intende.


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con il primo figlio si fa fatica a trovare il tempo di lavarsi e si aspetta il rientro del partner per farlo ....certo non ci si mette poi tubino e tacchi perché si deve tornare ad allattare ..ma questo può far sentire trascurato solo un adolescente perché un padre è altrettanto interessato quanto la madre del benessere del bambino.
> Sarebbe come se durante un alluvione uno non trovasse attraente la compagna che sta spazzando il fango dalla casa...
> Io invece trovo che sia assurdo che ci siano donne che possano pensare di rinunciare ad allattare, ad esempio, perché questo le lega al bambino e non potrebero lasciarlo ai nonni per uscire in coppia con il marito.
> Capisco che possano esserci uomini che non accettano la paternità e il loro doveri, ma non mi capacito che si possa pensare che debbano fare altrettanto le madri per seguirli.
> Se è questo che si intende.


Quando vado dai pediatri mi capita di vedere donne estremamente femminili e curate e ad altre con un urgente bisogno di restauro. Dipende dal bambino o dipende dalla donna? E la donna che si mantiene femminile e sensuale è meno matura di quell'altra?
La femminilità non è questione di tacchi e tubino. Bastano 5 minuti ad una donna per esserlo...se lo vuole

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando vado dai pediatri mi capita di vedere donne estremamente femminili e curate e ad altre con un urgente bisogno di restauro. Dipende dal bambino o dipende dalla donna? E la donna che si mantiene femminile e sensuale è meno matura di quell'altra?
> La femminilità non è questione di tacchi e tubino. Bastano 5 minuti ad una donna per esserlo...se lo vuole
> 
> Buscopann


Poi dipende da quanto una è aumentata di peso e se sta aspettando di rientrare nei vestiti ...dipende da tante cose.
Dipende da com'erano prima. Non tutte hanno lo stessa idea tua di essere curata.
Mica sono tutte uguali.


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi dipende da quanto una è aumentata di peso e se sta aspettando di rientrare nei vestiti ...dipende da tante cose.
> Dipende da com'erano prima. *Non tutte hanno lo stessa idea tua di essere curata.*
> Mica sono tutte uguali.


Hai centrato il punto. E' questo che fa la differenza. Non la nascita del figlio.
Se una è pantofolaia, la nascita del figlio esaspera questo aspetto. Per un marito può non essere un bel vedere dopo qualche mese.
Questa rientra tra le responsabilità che una donna deve avere verso il partner. Perchè non è giustificabile andare a pascolare altrove, ma se i propri pascoli son secchi e di fianco ce n'è uno bello verde molti cedono alla tentazione.
come le donne non sono tutte uguale..anche gli uomini non lo sono.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai centrato il punto. E' questo che fa la differenza. Non la nascita del figlio.
> Se una è pantofolaia, la nascita del figlio esaspera questo aspetto. Per un marito può non essere un bel vedere dopo qualche mese.
> Questa rientra tra le responsabilità che una donna deve avere verso il partner. Perchè non è giustificabile andare a pascolare altrove, ma se i propri pascoli son secchi e di fianco ce n'è uno bello verde molti cedono alla tentazione.
> come le donne non sono tutte uguale..anche gli uomini non lo sono.
> ...


 Ma la pantofolaia starà con uno in canottiera e pantaloncini, non credi?
Se io sono sempre in jeans non è che dopo il parto mi mettessi tacchi e gonne sexy... 
Io che vedo coppie con figli più grandi se vedo coppie malassortite con uno dei due trascurato è sempre l'uomo.

In ogni caso fare un figlio e poi cercare fuori casa la velina come se essere sedotto, stuzzicato, eccitato fosse un diritto mi sembra davvero squallido e patetico.
Io ho sempre pensato che ci si sposasse con una persona che resta tale se sta bene, male, se è al suo meglio o ha l'influenza, se ha 20 o 30 anni o 50 o 80... 
Altrimenti avrei dovuto avere la fila di amanti... avrei fatto bene


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> M*a la pantofolaia starà con uno in canottiera e pantaloncini, non credi?*
> Se io sono sempre in jeans non è che dopo il parto mi mettessi tacchi e gonne sexy...
> Io che vedo coppie con figli più grandi se vedo coppie malassortite con uno dei due trascurato è sempre l'uomo.
> 
> ...


Non è detto. spesso le pantofolaie si nascondono molto bene dietro le minigonne e i top attillati.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Spesso la nascita del figlio fa esplodere lati della personalità e del carattere del partner che prima si mostravano solo saltuariamente.
Ti ripeto che non è giustificabile che un uomo vada a pascolare fuori casa se la donna non si prende cura di sè dopo la nascita del figlio. Così come NON è giustificabile la donna che non si prende cura di sè dopo la nascita del figlio. C'è una mancanza di responsabilità nei confronti del partner da entrambe le parti. Solo che tu giustifichi solo parte femminile.
Due pesi, due misure. Così non va bene Persa.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è detto. spesso le pantofolaie si nascondono molto bene dietro le minigonne e i top attillati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non abbiamo la stessa idea di pantofolaia e di trascuratezza o crediamo di non averla.
Io ho visto donne disfatte con mariti terrificanti.
Anzi vedo normalmente donne impegnate a rincorrere un'immagine sexy con mariti che se si impegnassero a lavarsi settimanalmente sarebbe già una bella cosa.


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

Aggiungo che io ,ancora oggi dopo quasi 6 anni di fidanzamento, cerco sempre di apparire sexy e curato per rispetto nei confronti della mia compagna. 
Quando per lunghi periodi lei non fa la stessa cosa io sinceramente glielo dico e lei in effetti mi dà ragione.
Come lei mi dice sempre che se non faccio i miei doveri di uomo mi devo aspettare di tutto (corna comprese), anche io le dico che se si mette definitivamente in sottana e pantofole deve aspettarsio di tutto. siamo molto chiari l'uno con l'altra.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non abbiamo la stessa idea di pantofolaia e di trascuratezza o crediamo di non averla.
> Io ho visto donne disfatte con mariti terrificanti.
> Anzi vedo normalmente donne impegnate a rincorrere un'immagine sexy con mariti che se si impegnassero a lavarsi settimanalmente sarebbe già una bella cosa.


In tal caso è il marito che "si merita" le corna...o se proprio non concepiamo le corna una bella pedata nel chiulo

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Aggiungo che io ,ancora oggi dopo quasi 6 anni di fidanzamento, cerco sempre di apparire sexy e curato per rispetto nei confronti della mia compagna.
> Quando per lunghi periodi lei non fa la stessa cosa io sinceramente glielo dico e lei in effetti mi dà ragione.
> Come lei mi dice sempre che se non faccio i miei doveri di uomo mi devo aspettare di tutto (corna comprese), anche io le dico che se si mette definitivamente in sottana e pantofole deve aspettarsio di tutto. siamo molto chiari l'uno con l'altra.
> 
> ...


 Capirai 6 anni di fidanzamento...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque è come una persona si sente e come l'altro lo percepisce.
Io non mi sono mai, dico mai vestita da casa (...escluso proprio il primo mese dei figli per l'allattamento a richiesta in cui dovevo stare in tuta) non ti dico lui...
Ma conosco persone che adorano vestirsi da casa proprio per sentirsi e vedersi più intimi.
C'è naturamente modo e modo di mettersi da casa.


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capirai 6 anni di fidanzamento...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saran mica pochoi 6 anni. Tanto mi ci è voluto per laurearmi e mi è sembrata un'eternità.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Saran mica pochoi 6 anni. Tanto mi ci è voluto per laurearmi e mi è sembrata un'eternità.
> 
> Buscopann


 Non sono pochi, ma non sono nanche tanti da perdere entusiasmo.
E poi siete giovani, sani, pieni di energia, ancora senza figli, che un po' di tempo lo impegnano eh, avete tutto il tempo per dedicarvi a voi stessi e l'uno all'altra.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Però è vero che delle volte si è totalmente prese dai nostri figli, così coinvolte da non trovare spazio per la coppia. Soprattutto se, come accade spesso nelle grandi città, il nucleo famigliare è composto da madre, padre e figlio, niente nonni niente altri parenti.


Ma aveva un mese!
La mia prima bambina!!!
Avevo ancora le perdite di liquido amniotico!!!
Mi tiravano ancora i punti "lì" 
(sì, lo so che è molto più di quanto avreste voluto sapere...)

E di che dovevo parlare?
Della fiorentina che puntava alla conquista della champions?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma aveva un mese!
> La mia prima bambina!!!
> Avevo ancora le *perdite di liquido amniotico!!!*
> Mi tiravano ancora i punti "lì"
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Lui è stato decisamente stronzo.
> Ti posso assicurare però che ci sono mamme a cui si spappola il cervello quando hanno i figli. Ne parlo spesso con i pediatri che visito quotidianamente. Portano i bambini alla visita per qualsiasi cosa. appena hanno una linea di febbre chiamano perchè non sanno cosa devono fare. In poche parole..Rompono le palle affollando inutilmente gli ambulatori e la linea telefonica.
> In Chiesa fanno i corsi prematrimoniali. io organizzerei invece dei corsi di maternità e paternità (ci sono anche molti padri così). Sono indubbiamente più utili visto che molti genitori oggi NON sanno fare i genitori.
> 
> Buscopann


Sui corsi per genitorialità ti quoto con il sangue!!!!
Ti assicuro che io non sono quel genere di mamma ossessiva, anzi...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma aveva un mese!
> La mia prima bambina!!!
> Avevo ancora le perdite di liquido amniotico!!!
> Mi tiravano ancora i punti "lì"
> ...


Lo so Bruco lo so, io ho fatto due giorni d'ospedale e il giorno del rientro ho continuato a fare come prima, visto che il mio corpo si è rimesso subito in carreggiata. Conosco la stanchezza il non dormire le ansie alla prima febbre, le corse al pronto soccorso. Pensavo solo ed esclusivamente a me come madre. Potessi tornare indietro eviterei gli eccessi, delegherei di più. Quando mi sono ripresa dalla sindrome della mamma perfetta e ho cercato di recuperare il mio matrimonio era già troppo tardi.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Un po' splatter da scrivere
40 giorni di perdite post parto...
Dopo un mese sembravo ancora incinta.
Poi cosa ci fosse dentro esattamente non te lo so dire...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...escluso proprio il primo mese dei figli per l'allattamento a richiesta in cui dovevo stare in tuta


Perchè in tuta?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lo so Bruco lo so, io ho fatto due giorni d'ospedale e il giorno del rientro ho continuato a fare come prima, visto che il mio corpo si è rimesso subito in carreggiata. Conosco la stanchezza il non dormire le ansie alla prima febbre, le corse al pronto soccorso. Pensavo solo ed esclusivamente a me come madre. Potessi tornare indietro eviterei gli eccessi, delegherei di più. Quando mi sono ripresa dalla sindrome della mamma perfetta e* ho cercato di recuperare il mio matrimonio era già troppo tardi*.


Il mio era compromesso già da prima però.
E' andato a farsi benedire già dal secondo mese di gravidanza...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Il mio era compromesso già da prima però.
> E' andato a farsi benedire già dal secondo mese di gravidanza...


Pure il mio, ma la verità non la saprò mai...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

Poi, sul discorso della trascuratezza ci sarebbe tanto da scrivere.
Io ero una che non apriva nemmeno al postino se non era truccata.
Ma quando è arrivata la bimba avevo messo su SEDICI chili (mangiavo anche in maniera compulsiva), avevo una sesta di seno (mi arrivavano per terra, praticamente le calciavo via dal pavimento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   perchè ero piena di latte, non avevo più tinto i capelli per non respirare gli acidi della tintura, vestivo ancora premaman perchè mi era rimasto un panzone indecente... Ma santa polenta, dopo qualche mese mi sarei rimessa a posto! Avevo appena partorito...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono un essere umano, non una top model che se non smaltisce quei 500 grammi presi in gravidanza perde contratti milionari...
Ma non dovrebbero esserci cose più importanti in quei momenti?
Tipo la visione della tua compagna che allatta tuo figlio?

Boh. Forse davvero vivo nel favoloso mondo di Amelie...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Poi, sul discorso della trascuratezza ci sarebbe tanto da scrivere.
> Io ero una che non apriva nemmeno al postino se non era truccata.
> Ma quando è arrivata la bimba avevo messo su SEDICI chili (mangiavo anche in maniera compulsiva), avevo una sesta di seno (mi arrivavano per terra, praticamente le calciavo via dal pavimento
> 
> ...


io vorrei solo una volta, una volta che un uomo trascorresse 9 mesi di gravidanza e partorisse.
Se vedesse il suo corpo così cambiato, il suo stato d'animo così diverso, se avesse solo una lontana idea del dolore, disagio, fastidio, noie che una donna vive in quel perdiodo...non staremmo neanche qui a parlarne e a giustificarci.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ... Ma santa polenta, dopo qualche mese mi sarei rimessa a posto! Avevo appena partorito...


Per me non era quello il problema, o meglio io mi sentivo da schifo (così come negli ultimi mesi di gravidanza) ma a mio marito faceva l'effetto contrario... Poi una volta rimessa in forma sono cambiate le dinamiche, va beh...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

E tutte le paure legate alla salute del bimbo?
L'amniocentesi?
Tutti i controlli clinici?
Io mi sono dovuta ricoverare due volte perchè il battito della bimba risultava accelerato, temevano fosse poggiata sul cordone e causasse qualche ostruzione.
Mi hanno fatto partorire con la somministrazione delle prostaglandine e mi hanno rotto le acque con una specie di ferro da calza perchè non ne voleva sapere di nascere....
In cinque ore sono passata da nessuna dilatazione alla dilatazione adatta per partorire, con l'induzione dei farmaci.
Un travaglio così doloroso che volevo morire.
Il parto è stato veloce e sopportabile, ma il travaglio lasciamolo stare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi, dopo tutto questo, devo pure preoccuparmi che il babydoll non mi entra più?


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E tutte le paure legate alla salute del bimbo?
> L'amniocentesi?
> Tutti i controlli clinici?
> Io mi sono dovuta ricoverare due volte perchè il battito della bimba risultava accelerato, temevano fosse poggiata sul cordone e causasse qualche ostruzione.
> ...


Povera Bruco... dodici ore il mio, dodici ore dalla rottura delle acque... Per fortuna mi sono ripresa subitissimo. E per tutta la gravidanza l'incubo della toxoplasmosi (anche se dopo l'amniocentesi l'avevano esclusa, ma fino a quando non l'ho vista, tutta intera e sanissima, il dubbio è rimasto).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Un po' splatter da scrivere
> 40 giorni di perdite post parto...
> Dopo un mese sembravo ancora incinta.
> Poi cosa ci fosse dentro esattamente non te lo so dire...


Normale "quarantena" ...non certo liquido amniotico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè in tuta?


Perché sono nati in inverno e in casa mia fa freddo e volevo qualcosa che fosse comodo da aprire sopra per allattare senza dovermi spogliare.
E poi ero molto carina in tuta.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Povera Bruco... dodici ore il mio, dodici ore dalla rottura delle acque... Per fortuna mi sono ripresa subitissimo. E per tutta la gravidanza l'incubo della toxoplasmosi (anche se dopo l'amniocentesi l'avevano esclusa, ma fino a quando non l'ho vista, tutta intera e sanissima, il dubbio è rimasto).


 
Infatti, finchè non la vedi e non le fanno tutte le analisi, resti con l'ansia.
Io ho chiesto "ma non dovrebbe piangere?" appena nata, e l'ostetrica mi rispose "le vuole dare almeno un minuto?"  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Normale "quarantena" ...non certo liquido amniotico.


Che ne so... Usciva roba strana, un colore strano...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Infatti, finchè non la vedi e non le fanno tutte le analisi, resti con l'ansia.
> Io ho chiesto "ma non dovrebbe piangere?" appena nata, e l'ostetrica mi rispose "le vuole dare almeno un minuto?"












   io non l'ho sentita piangere, forse non ha nemmeno pianto (mio marito confermava). Appena nata ho cominciato a stressare il pediatra, ma il latte, quando arriva il latte? E se non arriva? Capisci perché dopo i controlli fatti a lei (per la toxo appunto) mi hanno buttata fuori dall'ospedale?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> io non l'ho sentita piangere, forse non ha nemmeno pianto (mio marito confermava). Appena nata ho cominciato a stressare il pediatra, ma il latte, quando arriva il latte? E se non arriva? Capisci perché dopo i controlli fatti a lei (per la toxo appunto) mi hanno buttata fuori dall'ospedale?


 
Io volevo rimanere in ospedale!!!
Avevo fatto amicizia con le altre partorienti, e sapevo che a casa mi aspettava QUELLO...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io volevo rimanere in ospedale!!!
> Avevo fatto amicizia con le altre partorienti, e sapevo che a casa mi aspettava QUELLO...




















   no no io non vedevo l'ora di cominciare la nuova vita di mamma... mica sapevo cosa mi aspettava, va beh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Infatti, finchè non la vedi e non le fanno tutte le analisi, resti con l'ansia.
> Io ho chiesto "ma non dovrebbe piangere?" appena nata, e l'ostetrica mi rispose "le vuole dare almeno un minuto?"
> 
> 
> ...





MK ha detto:


> io non l'ho sentita piangere, forse non ha nemmeno pianto (mio marito confermava). Appena nata ho cominciato a stressare il pediatra, ma il latte, quando arriva il latte? E se non arriva? Capisci perché dopo i controlli fatti a lei (per la toxo appunto) mi hanno buttata fuori dall'ospedale?


 Veramente piange subito.
Fa parte di uno degli indicatori dell'indice di apgar. Se non piange subito "prende un voto basso", anche se non è una cosa grave.
Le perdite della quarantena si schiariscono man mano.
Se ci cominciamo a raccontare i timori della gravidenza, il parto (io ne ho anche due  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) e le paure dei primi mesi non finiamo più.
Un compagno e padre partecipa a tutto dando il suo contributo riportando al senso di realtà e ridimensionando le paure.
Se invece si sente respinto dal coinvolgimento della donna è un immaturo.
Non so perché mai una donna dovrebbe colpevolizzarsi in questo caso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

Indice di Apgar
Per la sua determinazione vengono presi in considerazione cinque parametri vitali, che sono indicativi della capacità del neonato di sopravvivere in modo autonomo e, a ciascuno *di questi fattori, viene attribuito un punteggio da zero a due. *Gli elementi presi in considerazione sono: il colore della cute, che normalmente è roseo (e il punteggio attribuito in questo caso è 2) oppure può essere leggermente cianotico e tendente al bluastro alle estremità (punteggio di 1) oppure pallido o diffusamente cianotico (con punteggio uguale a 0); la respirazione, che può essere normale, con un pianto vigoroso, o difficoltosa, lenta e irregolare oppure addirittura assente (in quest’ultimo caso il punteggio è ovviamente 0); il battito del cuore, verificando che ci sia o meno, e che si presenti regolare oppure rallentato; il tono muscolare, con un punteggio di 2 (se il neonato sgambetta e si muove attivamente), di 1 (se si muove poco) oppure di 0 (se è poco tonico, flaccido); i riflessi, osservando le reazioni del piccolo a particolari stimolazioni, come una leggera percossa sulla pianta dei piedi e l’introduzione di un catetere nel naso e in gola: se il bambino risponde con un pianto valido e con colpi di tosse il punteggio attribuito è di 2.
L’indice di Apgar, che si ottiene dalla somma dei punteggi ottenuti considerando i cinque parametri vitali, può perciò variare da un massimo di 10 (neonato in ottime condizioni) ad un minimo di 0 (indice di gravissime difficoltà al momento del parto) viene ripetuto due volte. 
http://www.mammaepapa.it/salute/p.asp?nfile=pr_apgar
********************************************************************
I miei figli hanno avuto 10 e 10 e 9 e 10  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   modestamente...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un compagno e padre partecipa a tutto dando il suo contributo riportando al senso di realtà e ridimensionando le paure.
> Se invece si sente respinto dal coinvolgimento della donna è un immaturo.
> Non so perché mai una donna dovrebbe colpevolizzarsi in questo caso.


 
Persa io colpevolizzo me stessa perché davvero per me esisteva soltanto la bambina. E drammatizzavo ogni singolo momento. Poi è passata ma per il primo anno è stato così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa io colpevolizzo me stessa perché davvero per me esisteva soltanto la bambina. E drammatizzavo ogni singolo momento. Poi è passata ma per il primo anno è stato così.


 E lui avrebbe dovuto sostenerti e non fare il fratellino geloso e tradirti.
I figli si fanno in due e tu ti preoccupavi di sua figlia non della crescita dei gerani!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un compagno e padre partecipa a tutto dando il suo contributo riportando al senso di realtà e ridimensionando le paure.
> Se invece si sente respinto dal coinvolgimento della donna è un immaturo.
> Non so perché mai una donna dovrebbe colpevolizzarsi in questo caso.


Io sono andata a dormire in un lettino in un'alltra stanza perchè "_La mattina devo lavorare_!" e non la voleva sentir piangere durante la notte.
Unico pannolino che gli abbia mai cambiato: Quando ho avuto 38 di febbre e non ce la facevo ad alzarmi (con la bimba in braccio rischiavo di cadere e portarmi dietro pure lei) e poverina puzzava come una stalla.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E lui avrebbe dovuto sostenerti e non fare il fratellino geloso e tradirti.
> I figli si fanno in due e tu ti preoccupavi di sua figlia non della crescita dei gerani!!!


Ve beh Persa conta anche l'ambiente che frequenti quando stai fuori casa. Lavorava con ragazzini di 20 anni e frequentava una donna che aveva affidato il figlio all'ex marito...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa io colpevolizzo me stessa perché davvero per me esisteva soltanto la bambina. E drammatizzavo ogni singolo momento. Poi è passata ma per il primo anno è stato così.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E lui avrebbe dovuto sostenerti e non fare il fratellino geloso e tradirti.
> I figli si fanno in due e tu ti preoccupavi di sua figlia non della crescita dei gerani!!!


Infatti.
MK è normale che sia così, non è un momento facile!
Un uomo degno di questo nome dovrebbe aiutarti, invece che farti venire dei sensi di colpa per esserti preoccupata per VOSTRA figlia.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





...Che poi, il mio, per un rigore negato era capace di non parlare per ore... Pensa che obiettività nel giudicare l'importanza degli eventi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ve beh Persa conta anche l'ambiente che frequenti quando stai fuori casa. Lavorava con ragazzini di 20 anni e frequentava una donna che aveva affidato il figlio all'ex marito...


 Vuol dire che si è fatto influenzare da persone immature e irresponsabili.

Motivo in più per riconoscere l'immaturità di un comportamento e non colpevolizzarsi.


Invece potresti giustamente colpevolizzarti per il tuo atteggiamento da finta tonta indisponente (quando chiedi perché il caro lord è stato bannato quando solo un bambino avrebbe potuto ensare che non era un troll) che ha avuto da angelodelmale una risposta che meritavi nella sostanza, anche se un po' vivace nella forma.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Infatti.
> MK è normale che sia così, non è un momento facile!
> Un uomo degno di questo nome dovrebbe aiutarti, invece che farti venire dei sensi di colpa per esserti preoccupata per VOSTRA figlia.
> 
> ...


Mi piacerebbe idealmente mettermi alla prova e capire se con un altro uomo le cose andrebbero diversamente, col senno di poi... beh sarà per la prossima vita.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece potresti giustamente colpevolizzarti per il tuo atteggiamento da finta tonta indisponente (quando chiedi perché il caro lord è stato bannato quando solo un bambino avrebbe potuto ensare che non era un troll) che ha avuto da angelodelmale una risposta che meritavi nella sostanza, anche se un po' vivace nella forma.


Sarò una bambina, non ho mai pensato che fosse un troll. Sulla questione posso solo dire che non ho fatto alcuna segnalazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sarò una bambina, non ho mai pensato che fosse un troll. Sulla questione posso solo dire che non ho fatto alcuna segnalazione.


 Allora vai a rileggerti tutti i suoi interventi e poi capisci cos'è un troll.


----------



## Old astonished (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Poi, sul discorso della trascuratezza ci sarebbe tanto da scrivere.
> Io ero una che non apriva nemmeno al postino se non era truccata.
> Ma quando è arrivata la bimba avevo messo su SEDICI chili (mangiavo anche in maniera compulsiva), avevo una sesta di seno (mi arrivavano per terra, praticamente le calciavo via dal pavimento
> 
> ...


Se le motivazioni sono queste quelle che hanno spinto il tuo ex-marito ad andare con un'altra allora punto primo hai avuto culo ad essertelo levato dagli zebedei e punto secondo trovo che sia una delle più grandi bastardate che un uomo possa fare alla propria moglie/compagna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Se le motivazioni sono queste quelle che hanno spinto il tuo ex-marito ad andare con un'altra allora punto primo hai avuto culo ad essertelo levato dagli zebedei e punto secondo trovo che sia una delle più grandi bastardate che un uomo possa fare alla propria moglie/compagna.


Ma le motivazioni non sono quelle.
Le motivazioni erano già dentro di lui.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Se le motivazioni sono queste quelle che hanno spinto il tuo ex-marito ad andare con un'altra allora punto primo hai avuto culo ad essertelo levato dagli zebedei e punto secondo trovo che sia una delle più grandi bastardate che un uomo possa fare alla propria moglie/compagna.


Non è stato per quello.
Il tradimento è stata la ciliegina sulla torta...
A seguito di un cambio (in positivo) di lavoro è venuto fuori quello che era realmente: Superficiale, infantile, irresponsabile, inaffidabile, egoista, pallone gonfiato ed invidioso.
Però a quel punto ero già incinta di quattro mesi...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma le motivazioni non sono quelle.
> Le motivazioni erano già dentro di lui.


E' marcito dall'interno come le piante grasse.


----------



## Old sperella (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E' marcito dall'interno come le piante grasse.


----------



## Old megliosola (12 Settembre 2009)

mi accodo anche io a voi a testimonianza che diventare genitori non sempre lega, anzi
dopo la scoperta confessione del tradimento, sono stata accusata di aver voluto io i figli...
e che mi sono dedicata solo a fare la madre e mi son dovuta sentir dire che "altre donne con figli piccoli trovavano pure il tempo per l'amante"
ma che ne parliamo a fare... come ti muovi ti muovi sbagli


----------



## lorelai (12 Settembre 2009)

Il mio ex, un giorno di qualche anno fa, mi chiese spaventato: "ma non è che quando aspetterai un bambino ingrasserai?"

(Negherebbe, se glielo ripetessi adesso. Come negherebbe svariate altre cose, essendo l'essere più contraddittorio che io conosca. Ma avrei dovuto capire, anche da lì...)


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Il mio ex, un giorno di qualche anno fa, mi chiese spaventato: "ma non è che quando aspetterai un bambino ingrasserai?"
> 
> (Negherebbe, se glielo ripetessi adesso. Come negherebbe svariate altre cose, essendo l'essere più contraddittorio che io conosca. Ma avrei dovuto capire, anche da lì...)


c'è anche da dire che con uno che ti fa una domanda del genere hai subito presente con chi hai a che fare.
Ragazze, i segnali son sempre forti e chiari. Siam noi che facciamo finta di non vederli!!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> mi accodo anche io a voi a testimonianza che diventare genitori non sempre lega, anzi
> dopo la scoperta confessione del tradimento, sono stata accusata di aver voluto io i figli...
> e che mi sono dedicata solo a fare la madre e mi son dovuta *sentir dire che "altre donne con figli piccoli trovavano pure il tempo per l'amante"*
> ma che ne parliamo a fare... come ti muovi ti muovi sbagli


Avresti dovuto rispondere con una mazza da baseball tra capo e collo.... tanto perche' altre madri trovano il tempo anche per quello!


----------



## Old megliosola (12 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è anche da dire che con uno che ti fa una domanda del genere hai subito presente con chi hai a che fare.
> Ragazze, i segnali son sempre forti e chiari. Siam noi che facciamo finta di non vederli!!


 





vero
io ci aggiungo che tante volte non li si vuole vedere i segnali (metto me per prima dentro eh)
tra l'altro a voler vedere troppi sengali, mi sa mi sa che non esci + di casa


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> vero
> io ci aggiungo che tante volte non li si vuole vedere i segnali (metto me per prima dentro eh)
> tra l'altro a voler vedere troppi sengali, mi sa mi sa che non esci + di casa



alla fine come ci i trova??
sole lo stesso ma incattivite e deluse.
tanto valeva no?


----------



## Old megliosola (12 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avresti dovuto rispondere con una mazza da baseball tra capo e collo.... tanto perche' altre madri trovano il tempo anche per quello!


vebbè sono stata meno cruenta e ho messo nei sacchi neri le canne da pesca


----------



## Old megliosola (12 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> alla fine come ci i trova??
> sole lo stesso ma incattivite e deluse.
> tanto valeva no?


beh se una ne è cosciente, la delusione non è poi così pesante


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

A me tutti questi segnali non li aveva dati. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non guardava neanche le altre donne per strada.
L'unico motivo ricorrente di discussione era per il fatto che non riusciva a farsi rispettare, specialmente dal padre che lo trattava come un imbecille davanti ai dipendenti, e perchè sul lavoro tendeva ad essere furbetto (o a lavorare coi furbetti) e questo non mi piaceva. Io ero onesta con i miei clienti...


----------



## Old megliosola (12 Settembre 2009)

vabbè parliamo di segnali...
il fatto è sempre che se uno è innamorato ...che diventi grassa con la gravidanza o cose del genere non gli fa differenza, per lui sei sempre la stessa
come per noi quando loro perdono i capelli...
è li il problema , mica nei segnali...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> vabbè parliamo di segnali...
> il fatto è sempre che se uno è innamorato ...che diventi grassa con la gravidanza o cose del genere non gli fa differenza, per lui sei sempre la stessa
> come per noi quando loro perdono i capelli


i segnali io ritengo che ci siano sempre.
Un mea culpa o quanto meno una presa di coscienza sulle nostre responsabilità VERSO NOI STESSE ritengo ci debbano essere
.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> come per noi quando loro perdono i capelli...


 
Se io lo avessi amato proporzionalmente ai capelli che aveva in testa, adesso starei molto meglio.


----------



## Old megliosola (12 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> i segnali io ritengo che ci siano sempre.
> Un mea culpa o quanto meno una presa di coscienza sulle nostre responsabilità VERSO NOI STESSE ritengo ci debbano essere
> .


 
su questo non ci piove...
e bisogna ovviamente farsi carico di tutte le conseguenze della "svista"


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> su questo non ci piove...
> e bisogna ovviamente farsi carico di tutte le conseguenze della "svista"


purtroppo si.


----------



## Old Buscopann (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Poi, sul discorso della trascuratezza ci sarebbe tanto da scrivere.
> Io ero una che non apriva nemmeno al postino se non era truccata.
> Ma quando è arrivata la bimba avevo messo su SEDICI chili (mangiavo anche in maniera compulsiva), avevo una sesta di seno (mi arrivavano per terra, praticamente le calciavo via dal pavimento
> 
> ...


In effetti il Favoloso Mondo Di Amelie è un film tipicamente femminile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (a me è piaciuto molto..a volte penso di avere un lato gay inespresso...Se non altro perchè uno dei miei film preferiti è Tutto su Mia Madre di Almodovar, altro regista tipicamente femminile).

Bruco. Si parla di compromessi. E il compromesso significa cercarce di venirsi incontro. In tali momenti qualsiasi uomo, se innamorato, capisce perfettamente che la donna ha esigenze e priorità diverse. Ma allo stesso modo non esiste uomo che può essere felice di vedere per mesi solo la sua donna che allatta, che veste in sottana e pantofole e che parla solo di pannolini, pediatri, pappine e dentini che spuntano.
E' indispensabile continuare a essere una coppia. Anche se gran parte del tempo a disposizione viene giustamente assorbito dal proprio figlio.
Molte donne si dimenticano di questo piccolo particolare.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> A me tutti questi segnali non li aveva dati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diffida sempre di chi non guarda le altre donne per strada, perchè le guarda di nascosto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old astonished (13 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Diffida sempre di chi non guarda le altre donne per strada, perchè le guarda di nascosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verissimo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti il Favoloso Mondo Di Amelie è un film tipicamente femminile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però nessuno mi ha spiegato in concreto in cosa consiste essere una coppia.
Non che io non lo sappia, ma sembra che venga colpevolizzata la donna che non dà una botta in testa al piccolino e si prepara sexy per il rientro del marito...
Se chiarite forse si possono evitare equivoci.
Anche perché sembra che l'essere coppia si riduca a un gioco erotico a due e che tutto quello che riguarda il bambino riguardi lei e che il compagno (guarda caso sarebbe il padre) se ne interessi per compiacere lei, quasi fosse un interesse femminile, un po' come fa lei quando "finge" di essere interessata alle corse automobilistiche (o qualsiasi altra cosa interessi solo lui)...


----------



## Old Buscopann (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però nessuno mi ha spiegato in concreto in cosa consiste essere una coppia.
> Non che io non lo sappia, ma sembra che venga colpevolizzata la donna che non dà una botta in testa al piccolino e si prepara sexy per il rientro del marito...
> Se chiarite forse si possono evitare equivoci.
> Anche perché sembra che l'essere coppia si riduca a un gioco erotico a due e che tutto quello che riguarda il bambino riguardi lei e che il compagno (guarda caso sarebbe il padre) se ne interessi per compiacere lei, quasi fosse un interesse femminile, un po' come fa lei quando "finge" di essere interessata alle corse automobilistiche (o qualsiasi altra cosa interessi solo lui)...


Essere coppia si significa semplicemente essere quello che si era prima di avere un figlio, con interessi e prospettive comuni che vengono in buona parte assorbite dal proprio figlio. Sono più o meno parole tue. E credo che siano perfette.
Il problema è che in molte donne si dimentica totalmente la prima parte: "essere quello che si era prima".

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Essere coppia si significa semplicemente essere quello che si era prima di avere un figlio, con interessi e prospettive comuni che vengono in buona parte assorbite dal proprio figlio. Sono più o meno parole tue. E credo che siano perfette.
> Il problema è che in molte donne si dimentica totalmente la prima parte: "essere quello che si era prima".
> 
> Buscopann


niente da fare.L'uomo dovrebbe poter partorire per capire qualcosa della maternità.
E anche crescere.
Il problema maschile io credo alla fine che resti , per fortuna non per tutti ma per tanti si, che con l'arrivo di un bambino non è più lui al centro dell'attenzione, non è più con l'occhio di bue puntato perennemente addosso.
E questo stravolge completamente il suo ego.


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> niente da fare.L'uomo dovrebbe poter partorire per capire qualcosa della maternità.
> E anche crescere.
> Il problema maschile io credo alla fine che resti , per fortuna non per tutti ma per tanti si, che con l'arrivo di un bambino non è più lui al centro dell'attenzione, non è più con l'occhio di bue puntato perennemente addosso.
> E questo stravolge completamente il suo ego.


 non per tutti....e non tutte le donne si comportano allo stesso modo quando arriva un figlio...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Essere coppia si significa semplicemente essere quello che si era prima di avere un figlio*, con interessi e prospettive comuni che vengono in buona parte assorbite dal proprio figlio. Sono più o meno parole tue. E credo che siano perfette.
> Il problema è che in molte donne si dimentica totalmente la prima parte: "essere quello che si era prima".
> 
> Buscopann


Non avete figli, vero?
Ne riparleremo dopo... A parole è sempre tutto facile...


----------



## Old Buscopann (13 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> niente da fare.L'uomo dovrebbe poter partorire per capire qualcosa della maternità.
> E anche crescere.
> Il problema maschile io credo alla fine che resti , per fortuna non per tutti ma per tanti si, che con l'arrivo di un bambino non è più lui al centro dell'attenzione, non è più con l'occhio di bue puntato perennemente addosso.
> E questo stravolge completamente il suo ego.


Non esiste un problema maschile e un problema femminile. Esiste una coppia.
All'interno di una coppia ci sono persone diverse e il problema può essere di una sola delle parti o di tutte e due.
io non ho mai negato che in alcune coppie il problema è l'uomo, mettevo solamente in evidenza come, quando in alcune coppie il problema è il comportamento della donna, questa cosa viene assolutamente negata con la scusa che tanto l'uomo non partorisce e pertanto diviene moralmente ricattabile.
Io credo che una persona intelligente possa capire quello che voglio dire. Se poi c'è qualche donna che non dà alcuna importanza alle mie parole e ritiene che in tali situazioni lei sia sempre nel giusto, non sono affari miei, perchè tanto non sarà con me che dovrà avere un figlio.
Non penso che con molti altri uomini però possa essere diverso.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non avete figli, vero?
> Ne riparleremo dopo... *A parole è sempre tutto facile*...


Verissimo. a parole è sempre tutto più facile. La realtà è ben diversa. Però a volte affermare che la realtà è ben diversa è anche un modo per giustificare i propri errori.

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Verissimo. a parole è sempre tutto più facile. La realtà è ben diversa. Però a volte affermare che la realtà è ben diversa è anche un modo per giustificare i propri errori.
> 
> Buscopann


Quando entrano in gioco gli scombussolamenti ormonali... puoi dire "io sarò così, farò questo, mi comporterò in questo modo" ma poi la realtà è ben diversa...
E gli ormoni, in gravidanza-parto-allattamento si scombussolano, eccome...


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quando entrano in gioco gli scombussolamenti ormonali... puoi dire "io sarò così, farò questo, mi comporterò in questo modo" ma poi la realtà è ben diversa...
> E gli ormoni, in gravidanza-parto-allattamento si scombussolano, eccome...


E' quello che dicevo. La realtà è decisamente diversa da come l'avremmo immaginata.
Mi vengono in mente quelle persone che dicono "io non tradirò mai"..e poi invece..
Più volte mi sono trovato a difendere traditori in questo sito, proprio facendo leva sul fatto che la realtà è ben diversa e la vita ci mette davanti a situazioni nelle quali non avremmo mai immaginato di trovarci.
Io non giustificavo i traditori, però facevo notare come la realtà è ben diversa e spesso invece delle decisioni più difficili (lasciare il partner o lasciar perdere l'amante), prendiamo le vie più facile..in un certo senso quelle più comode. Queste persone spesso si difendono dicendo "voi non potete capire"  oppure "siete tutti bravi a parole". E' un modo per giustificare le proprie scelte, senza ammetetre però anche le proprie responsabilità.
con i dovuti paragoni, è un pò lo stesso tipo di atteggiamento che tengono alcune donne dopo il parto. col fatto che io uomo non posso capire, tutto è giustificato..Anche dimenticarsi che non si è solo genitori, ma anche una coppia formata da un uomo e una donna che non trae nutrimento solo vedendo crescere il proprio figlio.

Buscopann


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2009)

io lo ribadisco, secondo me dovrebbero dare il patentino per avere figli.
sia all'uomo che alla donna.
insomma, che quando ti nasce un figlio la vita cambia completamente lo so anche io che non ho figli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




che tu cambi come persona, sia uomo che donna è normale, che cambino le responsabilità è normale, che cambino le tue priorità e i tuoi interessi pure.
assolutamente, patentino ed esame da superare prima di avere un figlio


----------



## Old Zyp (14 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io lo ribadisco, secondo me dovrebbero dare il patentino per avere figli.
> sia all'uomo che alla donna.
> insomma, che quando ti nasce un figlio la vita cambia completamente lo so anche io che non ho figli
> 
> ...


ragion cents per cents ..... 

un 'amico ha fatto ben altro che tradire ...... ad aveva la moglie  stava per partorire .... non so se è un caso ma mia sorella quando aveva il pancione era di un bello che non aveva eguali, quella facciotta .... come fare a star lontano 

io probabilmente a forza di girarle attorno creerei un fosso ..... altro che pensar ad altro ..... 

gran pippe e vie (sorry per la pura veità) 

poi magari non avendo vissuto la situazione dico cazzate ma l'ide è quella per ora, spero non cambi


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (14 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche dimenticarsi che non si è solo genitori, ma anche una coppia formata da un uomo e una donna che non trae nutrimento solo vedendo crescere il proprio figlio.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma almeno i primi tempi, un po' di assestamento si può avere o si deve sostituire il reggiseno in cotone bianco da allattamento con quello di pizzo nero, al volo, con doppio salto mortale carpiato all'indietro?


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo. La realtà è decisamente diversa da come l'avremmo immaginata.
> Mi vengono in mente quelle persone che dicono "io non tradirò mai"..e poi invece..
> Più volte mi sono trovato a difendere traditori in questo sito, proprio facendo leva sul fatto che la realtà è ben diversa e la vita ci mette davanti a situazioni nelle quali non avremmo mai immaginato di trovarci.
> Io non giustificavo i traditori, però facevo notare come la realtà è ben diversa e spesso invece delle decisioni più difficili (lasciare il partner o lasciar perdere l'amante), prendiamo le vie più facile..in un certo senso quelle più comode. Queste persone spesso si difendono dicendo "voi non potete capire" oppure "siete tutti bravi a parole". E' un modo per giustificare le proprie scelte, senza ammetetre però anche le proprie responsabilità.
> ...


veramente io penso che certi momenti siano semplicemente fisiologici ed ,a un uomo innamorato, basterebbe aspettare il tempo fisico e psichico che una donna ha per riprendersi e ristabilire i suoi equilibri.


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma almeno i primi tempi, un po' di assestamento si può avere o si deve sostituire il reggiseno in cotone bianco da allattamento con quello di pizzo nero, al volo, con doppio salto mortale carpiato all'indietro?


Si parlava di tempi che vanno aldilà del fisiologico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' ovvio che se il marito dopo un mese vuole andare a ballare e pretende che ti infili la minigonna il coglione è lui

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente io penso che certi momenti siano semplicemente fisiologici ed ,a un uomo innamorato, basterebbe aspettare il tempo fisico e psichico che una donna ha per riprendersi e ristabilire i suoi equilibri.


Ti quoto. Si parlava di situazioni nelle quali i tempi vanno aldilà di quelli normali.
In ogni caso il thread aveva come fine quello di cercare di dare una spiegazione del perché molti tradimenti si verificano dopo la nascita del figlio. Io ho cercato di dare una spiegazione dal punto di vista maschile, soprattutto quando i tempi fisici e psichici necessari alla donna per ristabilire i propri equilibri sono appunto eccessivi. Non chiedo l'assoluzione per il genere maschile. Sto solo cercando di far capire ad alcune di voi un punto di vista non femminile.

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (14 Settembre 2009)

Ma il problema è: Chi decide la durata di un tempo fisiologico e pertanto strettamente soggettivo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E se alla donna viene la depressione post-parto deve colpevolizzarsi anche per quello?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2009)

Ho visto l'altra sera Storie criminali (mi sembra questo il titolo) su una madre che ha ucciso il figlio di 5 mesi, detenuta nel manicomio criminale di Castiglione dello Stiviere.
Anche lei, come altre che hanno fatto lo stesso, molto carina e al momento del fatto molto ben messa e curata.
Forse si richiede troppo alle donne-madri?
Forse non siamo bioniche e poi qualcuna perde il senno?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (14 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto l'altra sera Storie criminali (mi sembra questo il titolo) su una madre che ha ucciso il figlio di 5 mesi, detenuta nel manicomio criminale di Castiglione dello Stiviere.
> Anche lei, come altre che hanno fatto lo stesso, molto carina e al momento del fatto molto ben messa e curata.
> Forse si richiede troppo alle donne-madri?
> Forse non siamo bioniche e poi qualcuna perde il senno?


Poi, come se non bastasse, diventi anche il bersaglio di un sacco di cretine (mi dispiace dirlo, ma nel mio caso sono state soprattutto le donne...) che non vedono l'ora di farti notare "Quanto sei ingrassata!"
Chissà come mai, le stesse, hanno fatto finta di niente quando i chili presi con la gravidanza poi li ho persi tutti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Poi, come se non bastasse, diventi anche il bersaglio di un sacco di cretine (mi dispiace dirlo, ma nel mio caso sono state soprattutto le donne...) che non vedono l'ora di farti notare "Quanto sei ingrassata!"
> Chissà come mai, le stesse, hanno fatto finta di niente quando i chili presi con la gravidanza poi li ho persi tutti...


 Gravidanza o no se ingrassi te lo fanno notare, se dimagrisci no ...a meno che tu non dimagrisca davvero tanto e allora abbiano modo di dirti "ma sei malata?" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi io ero uno schianto dopo partorito e ...molto attiva ...ma non significa nulla.
Se una venisse tradita perché ha messo qualche chilo lui sarebbe una merda, ma in realtà uno tradisce perché capisce di essere (cosa buona e giusta, doverosa e salutare) al secondo posto e se anche una facesso lo spogliarello tra una poppata e l'altra in tacchi a spillo (invece di crollare addormentata) tamponerebbe solo per poco la situazione di uno "messo tanto male"
Ripeto il figlio è di tutti e due, se lui ci pensa part time e pensa qualcosa di simile  a quelli che dicono "Io glieli lavo i piatti a mia moglie" tipo "Io mi interesso al bambino di mia moglie"è un deficiente senza rimedio.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto l'altra sera Storie criminali (mi sembra questo il titolo) su una madre che ha ucciso il figlio di 5 mesi, detenuta nel manicomio criminale di Castiglione dello Stiviere.
> Anche lei, come altre che hanno fatto lo stesso, molto carina e al momento del fatto molto ben messa e curata.
> Forse si richiede troppo alle donne-madri?
> Forse non siamo bioniche e poi qualcuna perde il senno?


Sì, si richiede troppo. Fare la madre non è semplice, la solitudine, i problemi che soprattutto all'inizio vengono ingigantiti, consiglio sempre alle neo-mamme che incontro di condividere la propria esperienza con le altre mamme. Non a caso si moltiplicano forum, blog ecc.


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma il problema è: Chi decide la durata di un tempo fisiologico e pertanto strettamente soggettivo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lo decide l'uomo con cui stai. anche in questo caso è soggettiva la cosa

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> lo decide l'uomo con cui stai. anche in questo caso è soggettiva la cosa
> 
> Buscopann


Boh  io credo che sia la donna a doverlo decidere.

Senza polemica pero'  credo che gli uomini la confusione post parto non la comprendano.


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto l'altra sera Storie criminali (mi sembra questo il titolo) su una madre che ha ucciso il figlio di 5 mesi, detenuta nel manicomio criminale di Castiglione dello Stiviere.
> Anche lei, come altre che hanno fatto lo stesso, molto carina e al momento del fatto molto ben messa e curata.
> Forse si richiede troppo alle donne-madri?
> Forse non siamo bioniche e poi qualcuna perde il senno?


Questo è un discorso che lascia il tempo che trova.
Sarebbe come dire che il tizio che entra col bazooka nella banca dove lavora e fa una strage è stato messo troppo sotto pressione e ha perso il senno. 
Chi compie certe azioni (compresa quella di ammazzare il figlio) è una persona disturbata in partenza. La pressione non c'entra un piffero.
Questo è un mondo che corre a 300 all'ora. Anche per le mamme. Probabilmente non è giusto, ma è la realtà.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh io credo che sia la donna a doverlo decidere.
> 
> Senza polemica pero' credo che gli uomini la confusione post parto non la comprendano.


Ovviamente non la comprendiamo. Sarebbe come chiedere a una donna che odia il calcio che ci trova un uomo di tanto eccitante a vedere 11 scemi in mutande che corrono dietro a un pallone. Tutto ciò che non ci appartiene (emotivamente e fisicamente) è assolutamente incomprensibile per noi.
Però bisogna cercare di entrare in comunicazione..di capirsi l'uno con l'altra. Abbiamo cervelli ed emozioni che viaggiano su piani diversi. Bisogna cercare dei compromessi. E i compromessi devono essere graditi ad entrambi..Non deve essere solo una parte a rassegnarsi e piegare la testa. altrimenti non è un compromesso, ma un ricatto.

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> lo decide l'uomo con cui stai. anche in questo caso è soggettiva la cosa
> 
> Buscopann


Lo decide l'uomo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





AH!!! andiamo bene.
Quindi se la mia depressione dura più della sua sopportazione posso iniziare a fare due buchi nel cappello?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sarebbe come chiedere a una donna che odia il calcio che ci trova un uomo di tanto eccitante a vedere 11 scemi in mutande che corrono dietro a un pallone.


Al di là del fatto che tante donne amano il calcio e quindi non è questione di sesso ma di persone, comunque... forse il padre potrebbe occuparsi in modo più concreto del proprio figlio, lasciando alla madre qualche minuto in più per se stessa. Troppe volte sento neopadri che pensano al lato economico e meno al lato affettivo. I congedi parentali ci sono per entrambi ma chissà come mai, soprattutto in Italia, sono sempre le donne ad usufruirne, anche se delle volte guadagnano più dei propri mariti.


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Al di là del fatto che tante donne amano il calcio e quindi non è questione di sesso ma di persone, comunque... *forse il padre potrebbe occuparsi in modo più concreto del proprio figlio*, lasciando alla madre qualche minuto in più per se stessa. Troppe volte sento neopadri che pensano al lato economico e meno al lato affettivo. I congedi parentali ci sono per entrambi ma chissà come mai, soprattutto in Italia, sono sempre le donne ad usufruirne, anche se delle volte guadagnano più dei propri mariti.


E chi ha mai scritto che l'uomo non debba occuparsi di proprio figlio? Ovviamente nessuno chiede alla compagna di cantare e portare la croce

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lo decide l'uomo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La depressione è una malattia seria. Stiamo parlando di situazioni fisiologiche.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso che lascia il tempo che trova.
> Sarebbe come dire che il tizio che entra col bazooka nella banca dove lavora e fa una strage è stato messo troppo sotto pressione e ha perso il senno.
> Chi compie certe azioni (compresa quella di ammazzare il figlio) è una persona disturbata in partenza. La pressione non c'entra un piffero.
> Questo è un mondo che corre a 300 all'ora. Anche per le mamme. Probabilmente non è giusto, ma è la realtà.
> ...


Certo che quello che entra con il bazooka e fa la strage è espressione della società.
Se una donna che è diventata madre invece di occuparsi del figlio e di se stessa con il sostegno del compagno, padre di quel figlio, deve preoccuparsi di essere "come lui la vuole" per non perderlo e si sente oltre che sola di fronte a un compito primario, anche con il rischio dell'abbandono, è un problema di quel compagno, ma è anche un problema della società.
Una società che riconosce alle donne tutti i diritti e tutte le carriere purché ..."non perdano femminilità" che nel linguaggio maschilista significa non rinuncino a essere oggetto del desiderio.
E così i media esaltano chi rientra al lavoro con il latte che esce dai capezzoli sia che una lavori nel mondo dello spettacolo, sia che faccia il ministro, sia che sia un'operaia e bisogna subito esibire un ventre piatto (per i seni abbondanti si può anche fare uno strappo purché siano alti e sodi e dopo l'allattamento si riposizionino come quelli di adolescenti) e allora via a considerare interventi di chirurgia di cui fanno uso le famose portate a modello, perché i tempi fisiologici per rientrare nel peso e per far ridimensionare seni che hanno svolto la loro funzione non possono essere accettati...
Tutto questo come se la riproduzione della specie fosse "una cosa di donne" che non deve disturbare i ritmi di una società strutturata sulle esigenze maschili.
Hai voluto la bicicletta (vedi l'emacipazione) e allora pedala (ovvero fai come fa un uomo).
E guai chi non si adegua! Son per prime le donne a confrontarsi e criticarsi per sentirsi quelle ancora/di nuovo sexy...rispetto alle altre.
E anche i figli naturalmente devono essere tutti belli, sani e adeguati prima possibile alle esigenze adulte... e se un bambino non mangia come ci si aspetta o non è abbastanza bello o non dorme e disturba è lì a dimostrare che "ti sei sformata" per nulla e sei fallita anche come madre.
Altroché che poi chi è più debole, sola o che più ha paura di sentirsi abbandonata sbrocca... sono poche, ma sono quelle che non ce la fanno.
Noi, le altre, teniamo duro e piangiamo in silenzio, guardate con compatimento e un po' di disgusto da chi dovrebbe essere l'altro membro della coppia ...genitoriale!


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2009)

c'è da dire che buscopann è diventato bersaglio per manifesto abbandono del genere maschile.
e la differenza d'interesse sull'argomento la dice lunga

purtroppo

il sesso anale era diverso


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E chi ha mai scritto che l'uomo non debba occuparsi di proprio figlio? Ovviamente nessuno chiede alla compagna di cantare e portare la croce
> 
> Buscopann


 
Sì però i congedi gli uomini non li chiedono, e le donne con figli che vogliono fare carriera sono penalizzate. L'eterno dilemma. E le coppie si sfilacciano, e si creano casini. Generalizzo ovviamente, ma accade di continuo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì però i congedi gli uomini non li chiedono, e le donne con figli che vogliono fare carriera sono penalizzate. L'eterno dilemma. E le coppie si sfilacciano, e si creano casini. Generalizzo ovviamente, ma accade di continuo.


 è che a farli fisicamente siamo noi ...un meraviglioso potere trasformato in handicap


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> lo decide l'uomo con cui stai. anche in questo caso è soggettiva la cosa
> 
> Buscopann





Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh io *credo che sia la donna a doverlo decidere.*
> 
> Senza polemica pero' credo che gli uomini la confusione post parto non la comprendano.








E' aberrante che qualcuno imponga a un'altra persona quando deve stare bene, come deve stare bene, e come deve essere per sentirsi bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che *buscopann è diventato bersaglio per manifesto abbandono del genere maschile*.
> e la differenza d'interesse sull'argomento la dice lunga
> 
> purtroppo
> ...


 La dice molto lunga. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non credo che sia casuale che un rapporto chiaramente non finalizzato alla procreazione tiri così tanto e la procreazione lasci tutti indifferenti.


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che quello che entra con il bazooka e fa la strage è espressione della società.
> Se una donna che è diventata madre invece di occuparsi del figlio e di se stessa con il sostegno del compagno, padre di quel figlio, deve preoccuparsi di essere "come lui la vuole" per non perderlo e si sente oltre che sola di fronte a un compito primario, anche con il rischio dell'abbandono, è un problema di quel compagno, ma è anche un problema della società.
> Una società che riconosce alle donne tutti i diritti e tutte le carriere purché ..."non perdano femminilità" che nel linguaggio maschilista significa non rinuncino a essere oggetto del desiderio.
> E così i media esaltano chi rientra al lavoro con il latte che esce dai capezzoli sia che una lavori nel mondo dello spettacolo, sia che faccia il ministro, sia che sia un'operaia e bisogna subito esibire un ventre piatto (per i seni abbondanti si può anche fare uno strappo purché siano alti e sodi e dopo l'allattamento si riposizionino come quelli di adolescenti) e allora via a considerare interventi di chirurgia di cui fanno uso le famose portate a modello, perché i tempi fisiologici per rientrare nel peso e per far ridimensionare seni che hanno svolto la loro funzione non possono essere accettati...
> ...


L'evoluzione (o l'involuzione) della specie ci ha portato a questo.
Sinceramente quando vedo quelle donne con 2 figli, completamente lasciate andare fisicamente, con 40 kg in più, vestite con la roba più comoda che si trova nei cassetti, coi capelli stile nido di albatros e neanche un filo di trucco, provo un sincero compatimento per i mariti.
Secondo te Persa, essere madre è condizione sufficiente per ridursi così? Una persona così, completamente lasciata andare, con una perdita di interesse totale per qualsiasi cosa che non siano i propri figli non porta rispetto in primis a sè stessa e in secondo luogo al marito. E se il marito va a pascolare altrove...come dargli torto?!

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì però i congedi gli uomini non li chiedono, e le donne con figli che vogliono fare carriera sono penalizzate. L'eterno dilemma. E le coppie si sfilacciano, e si creano casini. Generalizzo ovviamente, ma accade di continuo.


 Ehi eri tu che dicevi che una deve trovare chi *LE* tenga il bambino per essere di nuovo coppia senza figli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non è un attacco è un invito alla riflessione e a riconoscere che se un rapporto fallisce perché l'uomo vuole sentirsi privilegiato rispetto al figlio è un problema dell'uomo non della coppia.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La depressione è una malattia seria. Stiamo parlando di situazioni fisiologiche.
> 
> Buscopann


La depressione post-partum può anche essere considerata fisiologica visto che colpisce moltissime donne.
Quindi, se per cause ormonali, stanchezza, apprensioni, disagio col proprio corpo, la donna non prova il desiderio di fare l'amore... si deve mettere lì a gambe aperte onde evitare le corna?

Buscopann, ma è una mia impressione o noto un'insofferenza verso le partorienti?


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' aberrante che qualcuno imponga a un'altra persona quando deve stare bene, come deve stare bene, e come deve essere per sentirsi bene.


Purtroppo la coppia è formata da due persone. ci fosse un solo cervello sarebbe più semplice.
Sicome i cervelli sono due, la donna può sempre decidere se stare con una persona che a suo parere non gli si confà (azzo che termini che uso)

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'evoluzione (o l'involuzione) della specie ci ha portato a questo.
> Sinceramente quando vedo quelle donne con 2 figli, completamente lasciate andare fisicamente, con 40 kg in più, vestite con la roba più comoda che si trova nei cassetti, coi capelli stile nido di albatros e neanche un filo di trucco, provo un sincero compatimento per i mariti.
> Secondo te Persa, essere madre è condizione sufficiente per ridursi così? Una persona così, completamente lasciata andare, con una perdita di interesse totale per qualsiasi cosa che non siano i propri figli non porta rispetto in primis a sè stessa e in secondo luogo al marito. E se il marito va a pascolare altrove...come dargli torto?!
> 
> Buscopann


Ma tu i mariti di queste signore li hai visti?
E se fossero grassoni pelati e flaccidi???????????

Mamma mia che maschilismo.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehi eri tu che dicevi che una deve trovare chi *LE* tenga il bambino per essere di nuovo coppia senza figli...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persa dicevo che bisognerebbe trovare ANCHE gli spazi per vivere il rapporto di coppia. Non dove parcheggiare i propri figli. Lo si fa per il lavoro, lo si potrebbe fare una volta ogni tanto per stare col proprio compagno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'evoluzione (o l'involuzione) della specie ci ha portato a questo.
> Sinceramente quando vedo quelle donne con 2 figli, completamente lasciate andare fisicamente, con 40 kg in più, vestite con la roba più comoda che si trova nei cassetti, coi capelli stile nido di albatros e neanche un filo di trucco, provo un sincero compatimento per i mariti.
> Secondo te Persa, essere madre è condizione sufficiente per ridursi così? Una persona così, completamente lasciata andare, con una perdita di interesse totale per qualsiasi cosa che non siano i propri figli non porta rispetto in primis a sè stessa e in secondo luogo al marito. E se il marito va a pascolare altrove...come dargli torto?!
> 
> Buscopann


 Di nuovo valuti donne che non conosci per il loro aspetto, lo attribuisci alla maternità (non sai com'erano prima... definisci il trucco come elemento costitutivo della femminilità e fondamentale per rendere una donna attraente), non ti domandi come saranno i loro compagni, né come si sono comportati con loro e a conclusione di questo rapido esame superficiale deduci che non hanno rispetto di sè e si meritano corna.
Non ti sembra che su questo argomento abbandoni ogni capacità di analisi di situazioni complesse e escano le tue paure di maschio che teme di non potersi sentire amato e/o potente se non sufficientemente coccolato e stimolato?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sinceramente quando vedo quelle donne con 2 figli, completamente lasciate andare fisicamente, con 40 kg in più, vestite con la roba più comoda che si trova nei cassetti, coi capelli stile nido di albatros e neanche un filo di trucco, provo un sincero compatimento per i mariti.
> Secondo te Persa, essere madre è condizione sufficiente per ridursi così? Una persona così, completamente lasciata andare, con una perdita di interesse totale per qualsiasi cosa che non siano i propri figli non porta rispetto in primis a sè stessa e in secondo luogo al marito. E se il marito va a pascolare altrove...come dargli torto?!
> 
> Buscopann


Mi hai fatto venire in mente il personaggio di un romanzo che ho letto mesi fa. Una campionessa di nuoto, dirimpettaia della narratrice. La vedeva stirare dalla mattina alla sera, occuparsi dei figli della spesa della casa. Aveva sposato il suo allenatore e rinunciato alla carriera agonistica per la famiglia. Busco una donna felice col proprio compagno non si lascia andare così... Una donna infelice lo fa.


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> La depressione post-partum può anche essere considerata fisiologica visto che colpisce moltissime donne.
> Quindi, se per cause ormonali, stanchezza, apprensioni, disagio col proprio corpo, la donna non prova il desiderio di fare l'amore... si deve mettere lì a gambe aperte onde evitare le corna?
> 
> Buscopann, ma è una mia impressione o noto un'insofferenza verso le partorienti?


In questo Forum bisogna imparare a dialogare. Esprimere un punto di vista diverso dal tuo non significa insofferenza. Questi punti di vista dovrebbero servire ad arricchirti, come il tuo punto di vista è indispensabile a me  per arricchirmi come uomo. Invece nelle mie parole tu leggi polemica e addirittura insofferenza verso le partorienti solo perché pongo l'accento su alcune colpe che a mio modo di vedere ci sono anche dalla parte femminile.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa dicevo che bisognerebbe trovare ANCHE gli spazi per vivere il rapporto di coppia. Non dove parcheggiare i propri figli. Lo si fa per il lavoro, lo si potrebbe fare una volta ogni tanto per stare col proprio compagno.


 E una volta ogni tanto è un'assicurazione contro le corna?
Povero compagno che ha bisogno della cenetta e di un po' di ginnastca da camera senza il disturbo di SUO figlio per riuscire a non tradire.
Povere donne, ma ancor più che poveri uomini...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

Un figlio e'  un evento sconvolgente, pochi cazzi!

La resistenza delle relazioni all' impatto del meterite figlio dipende dalle basi... metaforina delle 19.30 se l' uomo mi amava per le ossa e non per la carne intorno avrebbe capito e sarebbe rimasto... se mi amava per la carne intorno avrebbe preso il largo.

Chiarisco, l' essenza di Lettrice e' rimasta (l' osso) il contorno e' molto cambiato ( la carne intorno)... la Lettrice che faceva festa fino alla prima metro delle 6 e' rimasta ma non lo fa piu', se qualcuno mi ha amata solo per quello ora non mi ama piu' di certo.

Spesso, dico spesso ma non sempre, gli uomini questo cambiamento non lo capiscono.

Si capisce?


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente il personaggio di un romanzo che ho letto mesi fa. Una campionessa di nuoto, dirimpettaia della narratrice. La vedeva stirare dalla mattina alla sera, occuparsi dei figli della spesa della casa. Aveva sposato il suo allenatore e rinunciato alla carriera agonistica per la famiglia. Busco *una donna felice col proprio compagno non si lascia andare così... Una donna infelice lo fa*.


Questa è una sacrosanta verità. Hai ragione

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente il personaggio di un romanzo che ho letto mesi fa. Una campionessa di nuoto, dirimpettaia della narratrice. La vedeva stirare dalla mattina alla sera, occuparsi dei figli della spesa della casa. Aveva sposato il suo allenatore e rinunciato alla carriera agonistica per la famiglia. Busco una donna felice col proprio compagno non si lascia andare così... Una donna infelice lo fa.


 Ma si è posto il problema che possa essere infelice?
No solo che non è attraente e si merita che il suo lui vada a pascolare altrove...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E una volta ogni tanto è un'assicurazione contro le corna?
> Povero compagno che ha bisogno della cenetta e di un po' di ginnastca da camera senza il disturbo di SUO figlio per riuscire a non tradire.
> Povere donne, ma ancor più che poveri uomini...


Non lo so se è un'assicurazione per le corna. Da moglie e madre non ho mai fatto così, non me ne ha dato il tempo. Ci ho messo un anno per riprendermi, psicologicamente e fisicamente... ma già aveva incontrato lei, non potevo più fare nulla. Ma se dovessi avere un altro figlio cercherei di non commettere gli stessi errori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un figlio e' un evento sconvolgente, pochi cazzi!
> 
> La resistenza delle relazioni all' impatto del meterite figlio dipende dalle basi... metaforina delle 19.30 se l' uomo mi amava per le ossa e non per la carne intorno avrebbe capito e sarebbe rimasto... se mi amava per la carne intorno avrebbe preso il largo.
> 
> ...


Io lo capisco molto bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so se è un'assicurazione per le corna. Da moglie e madre non ho mai fatto così, non me ne ha dato il tempo. Ci ho messo un anno per riprendermi, psicologicamente e fisicamente... ma già aveva incontrato lei, non potevo più fare nulla. Ma se dovessi avere un altro figlio cercherei di non commettere gli stessi errori.


 Insisti ad attribuire a te responsabilità che non sono tue.


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di nuovo valuti donne che non conosci per il loro aspetto, lo attribuisci alla maternità (non sai com'erano prima... definisci il trucco come elemento costitutivo della femminilità e fondamentale per rendere una donna attraente), non ti domandi come saranno i loro compagni, né come si sono comportati con loro e a conclusione di questo rapido esame superficiale deduci che non hanno rispetto di sè e si meritano corna.
> Non ti sembra che su questo argomento abbandoni ogni capacità di analisi di situazioni complesse e escano le tue paure di maschio che teme di *non potersi sentire amato e/o potente se non sufficientemente coccolato e* *stimolato*?


No. L'ego maschile non c'entra un piffero. Io non sono affatto un protagonista. non ricerco l'esclusività delle attenzioni. 

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Purtroppo la coppia è formata da due persone. ci fosse un solo cervello sarebbe più semplice.
> Sicome i cervelli sono due, la donna può sempre decidere se stare con una persona che a suo parere non gli si confà (azzo che termini che uso)
> 
> Buscopann


 Peccato che una lo scopra quando si ritrova un figlio in braccio... mentre prima lui diceva amo TE mentre amava solo un'immagine.
Tu dici "si confà" io parlo come l'imitazione dalla Marini faytta dalla Guzzanti ...compensiamo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No. L'ego maschile non c'entra un piffero. Io non sono affatto un protagonista. non ricerco l'esclusività delle attenzioni.
> 
> Buscopann


 Dalla posizione (indifendibile) che stai difendendo (suppongo per il tuo gusto della discussione) esce la figura di un maschio davvero fragile, però.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insisti ad attribuire a te responsabilità che non sono tue.


Dieci anni insieme, avrei potuto rompere prima di matrimonio e figlia, la responsabilità è anche mia.


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un figlio e' un evento sconvolgente, pochi cazzi!
> 
> La resistenza delle relazioni all' impatto del meterite figlio dipende dalle basi... metaforina delle 19.30 se l' uomo mi amava per le ossa e non per la carne intorno avrebbe capito e sarebbe rimasto... se mi amava per la carne intorno avrebbe preso il largo.
> 
> ...


Si capisce benissimo. Però l'amore incondizionato esiste solo per i figli e nelle favole a lieto fine. Io sto cercando di far capire i motivi che spingono alcuni uomini a prendere altre strade dopo la nascita di un figlio. 

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dieci anni insieme, avrei potuto rompere prima di matrimonio e figlia, la responsabilità è anche mia.


 Se attribuisci il tradimento e la fine del rapporto al fatto di non esserti ripresa in fretta dalla maternità e non esserti dedicata abbastanza a lui, evitando così il tradimento (ma non ti aveva tradita anche prima?), attribuisci a te e ai tuoi comportamenti la responsabilità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si capisce benissimo. Però l'amore incondizionato esiste solo per i figli e nelle favole a lieto fine. Io sto cercando di far capire i motivi che spingono alcuni uomini a prendere altre strade dopo la nascita di un figlio.
> 
> Buscopann


 Li abbiamo capiti i motivi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io avevo scritto un'analisi ampia... la ignoriamo?
Chiamiamo evoluzione la società contemporanea?


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dalla posizione (indifendibile) che stai difendendo (suppongo per il tuo gusto della discussione) esce la figura di un maschio davvero fragile, però.


Io sono una persona estremamente forte per alcuni aspetti ed estremamente fragile per altri. Penso di non essere così diverso in tal senso dalla stragrande maggioranza delle persone. 

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono una persona estremamente forte per alcuni aspetti ed estremamente fragile per altri. Penso di non essere così diverso in tal senso dalla stragrande maggioranza delle persone.
> 
> Buscopann


 L'uomo che tu descrivi è davvero meschino, eh...


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Li abbiamo capiti i motivi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per alcuni è un'evoluzione, per altri un'involuzione. Dipende da quanto ci si sente a proprio agio in questa società. ci sono persone che ci sguazzano da Dio.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se attribuisci il tradimento e la fine del rapporto al fatto di non esserti ripresa in fretta dalla maternità e non esserti dedicata abbastanza a lui, evitando così il tradimento (ma non ti aveva tradita anche prima?), attribuisci a te e ai tuoi comportamenti la responsabilità.


Non c'ero Persa, per lui non c'ero più. Completamente folle d'amore per quell'esserino che avevo tra le braccia. Che era NOSTRA figlia però, non solo mia.

ps sì mi aveva tradita anche prima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , ma poi è tornato a riprendermi...


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'uomo che tu descrivi è davvero meschino, eh...


Credo che il tuo gusto per la psicanalisi a volte ti faccia prendere dei granchi grossi come bisonti.
Non mi va di parlare di me..Ma ti assicuro che la meschinità sta a Buscopann come la tolleranza sta a Borghezio

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per alcuni è un'evoluzione, per altri un'involuzione. Dipende da quanto ci si sente a proprio agio in questa società. ci sono persone che ci sguazzano da Dio.
> 
> Buscopann


 Io non ho parlato di evoluzione, né involuzione.
Non credo che siano categorie apllicabili ai fenomeni sociali e storici.
La società contemporanea  ti sembra strutturata così come l'ho descritta (a grandi linee, ovvio)?
Non ti pare che sia una società che in parte ha subito e in parte ha voluto l'emancipazione femminile, ma ...la fa pagare alle donne a caro prezzo...
Ti sembra che agli uomini vengano richieste le stesse cose che vengono richieste alle donne?
Guardiamo il mondo della politica o dello spettacolo ...costa allo stesso modo a uomini e donne essere presenti sul fronte pubblico, lavorativo e privato?
Adeguarsi alla società senza domandarsi se è una società per le persone o se sono le persone costrette ad adeguarsi e se è possibile cambiare le regole mi sembra che sia un grave errore degli utlimi anni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Credo che il tuo gusto per la psicanalisi a volte ti faccia prendere dei granchi grossi come bisonti.
> Non mi va di parlare di me..Ma ti assicuro che la meschinità sta a Buscopann come la tolleranza sta a Borghezio
> 
> Buscopann


Infatti non mi riferivo a te, ma all'uomo meschino che tu descrivi che sarebbe autorizzato a cercare altri pascoli se, a causa della nascita dei SUOI figli, la sua compagna fosse troppo grassa (secondo parametri tuoi...) o non sufficientemente sexy?

P.S. che c'entra la psicanalisi?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si capisce benissimo. Però l'amore incondizionato esiste solo per i figli e nelle favole a lieto fine. Io sto cercando di far capire i motivi che spingono alcuni uomini a prendere altre strade dopo la nascita di un figlio.
> 
> Buscopann


E l' ho scritto anche io. Non mi aspetto amore incondizionato, non mi aspetto che qualcuno rimanga con me se non mi riconosce piu' .

Quello che dico e'  che lo sconvolgimento avviene e lo si deve prevedere perche'  c' e' una responsabilita'  non dlegabile che, per me, ha priorita'  assoluta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non c'ero Persa, per lui non c'ero più. Completamente folle d'amore per quell'esserino che avevo tra le braccia. Che era NOSTRA figlia però, non solo mia.
> 
> ps sì mi aveva tradita anche prima
> 
> ...


 Avrebbe dovuto essere folle d'amore anche lui.
Non stiamo parlando del gatto...


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di evoluzione, né involuzione.
> Non credo che siano categorie apllicabili ai fenomeni sociali e storici.
> La società contemporanea ti sembra strutturata così come l'ho descritta (a grandi linee, ovvio)?
> Non ti pare che sia una società che in parte ha subito e in parte ha voluto l'emancipazione femminile, ma ...la fa pagare alle donne a caro prezzo...
> ...


Ora verrò tacciato come maschilista, cosa che non sono affatto. Se ci riesco proverò a spiegarmi.
Secondo me l'emancipazione della donna è stata per certi versi una grande fregatura per la donna stessa, nel senso che se tale emancipazione non è accompagnata da una ridefinizione dei ruoli che coinvolga anche il maschio allora è un'arma a doppio taglio. 
In realtà la donna si è emancipata, ma la società è rimasta sostanzialmente maschilista. E una donna emancipata in una società maschilista sta peggio di una donna non emancipata in tale società.

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ora verrò tacciato come maschilista, cosa che non sono affatto. Se ci riesco proverò a spiegarmi.
> Secondo me l'emancipazione della donna è stata per certi versi una grande fregatura per la donna stessa, nel senso che se tale emancipazione non è accompagnata da una ridefinizione dei ruoli che coinvolga anche il maschio allora è un'arma a doppio taglio.
> In realtà la donna si è emancipata, ma la società è rimasta sostanzialmente maschilista. E una donna emancipata in una società maschilista sta peggio di una donna non emancipata in tale società.
> 
> Buscopann


Ni.
Il problema, secondo me, e'  che per emancipazione spesso si intende comportarsi da uomo... la si va di certo a perdere.
Per il resto son contenta dell' emancipazione 30 anni fa sarei stata una ******* perche'  ragazza madre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ora verrò tacciato come maschilista, cosa che non sono affatto. Se ci riesco proverò a spiegarmi.
> Secondo me l'emancipazione della donna è stata per certi versi una grande fregatura per la donna stessa, nel senso che se tale emancipazione non è accompagnata da una ridefinizione dei ruoli che coinvolga anche il maschio allora è un'arma a doppio taglio.
> In realtà la donna si è emancipata, ma la società è rimasta sostanzialmente maschilista. E una donna emancipata in una società maschilista sta peggio di una donna non emancipata in tale società.
> 
> Buscopann


Mi spiace di deluderti, ma la tua è un'analisi ...femminista.
Infatti il femminismo chiedeva la liberazione della donna non l'emancipazione che è il suo adeguamento a una società a misura d'uomo.
In quest'ottica era la mia analisi ed era un invito alla riflessione che adeguarsi a richieste della società è accettare valori e relazioni secondo un modello maschile.


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti non mi riferivo a te, ma all'uomo meschino che tu descrivi che sarebbe autorizzato a cercare altri pascoli se, a causa della nascita dei SUOI figli, la sua compagna fosse troppo grassa (secondo parametri tuoi...) o non sufficientemente sexy?
> 
> P.S. che c'entra la psicanalisi?


Scusa..Avevo capito male. Pensavo ti riferissi a me. Mea culpa.

Si..E' un uomo meschino in effetti. Ma sai..non si può chiedere a un pollo di essere un aquila. L'uomo ha i suoi limiti che vengono imposti dal patrimonio genetico. E nonostante io mi ritenga una persona corretta e poco incline a fare stronzate, non so come potrei comportarmi se vedessi la mia compagna non prendersi più cura di sé stessa per lungo tempo dopo la nascita di un figlio. Proverei a parlarle, a chiederle se è felice..Se c'è quialcosa che non va. Ma di fronte a un muro, totalmente presa e assorbita dal ruolo di madre, un uomo a quel punto cosa dovrebbe fare? chi ha le palle lascia...chi ne ha di meno pascola altrove

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scusa..Avevo capito male. Pensavo ti riferissi a me. Mea culpa.
> 
> Si..E' un uomo meschino in effetti. Ma sai..non si può chiedere a un pollo di essere un aquila. L'uomo ha i suoi limiti che vengono imposti dal patrimonio genetico. E nonostante io mi ritenga una persona corretta e poco incline a fare stronzate, non so come potrei comportarmi se vedessi la mia compagna non prendersi più cura di sé stessa per lungo tempo dopo la nascita di un figlio. Proverei a parlarle, a chiederle se è felice..Se c'è quialcosa che non va. Ma di fronte a un muro, totalmente presa e assorbita dal ruolo di madre, un uomo a quel punto cosa dovrebbe fare? chi ha le palle lascia...chi ne ha di meno pascola altrove
> 
> Buscopann


Un uomo potrebbe cercare di essere meno ...maschio e più persona e scoprire le gioie delle genitorialità.
Ho sempre pensato che delegare la crescita dei neonati alle donne sia una privazione per gli uomini.
E una genitorialità condivisa (davvero, non rivendicata solo dopo una separazione...) crea una vera intimità che porta a migliorare il rapporto di coppia e anche il sesso, ma per ragioni profonde e non superficiali.
Il fatto che tu sia interessato all'argomento e che ne dibatta ti definisce di per se "migliorabile"..


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace di deluderti, *ma la tua è un'analisi ...femminista.*
> Infatti il femminismo chiedeva la liberazione della donna non l'emancipazione che è il suo adeguamento a una società a misura d'uomo.
> In quest'ottica era la mia analisi ed era un'invito alla riflessione che adeguarsi a richieste della società è accettare valori e relazioni secondo un modello maschile.


Mi sono salvato dalla lapidazione

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un uomo potrebbe cercare di essere meno ...maschio e più persona e scoprire le gioie delle genitorialità.
> Ho sempre pensato che delegare la crescita dei neonati alle donne sia una privazione per gli uomini.
> E una genitorialità condivisa (davvero, non rivendicata solo dopo una separazione...) crea una vera intimità che porta a migliorare il rapporto di coppia e anche il sesso, ma per ragioni profonde e non superficiali.
> Il fatto che tu sia interessato all'argomento e che ne dibatta ti definisce di per se "migliorabile"..


Io partecipo a queste discussioni perché le mie idee sono in continua evoluzione. Assorbo i punti di vista, soprattutto quelli femminili, per cercare di non fare grossi errori nel caso mi dovessi trovare in certe situazioni.
Se posso fare una piccola critica, trovo che invece la maggior parte delle donne che scrivono in questo Forum sono spesso cristallizzate sulle loro posizioni e poche volte cercano di vedere anche con altri occhi che non siano i propri. 
Se quello che cerco di fare io in prima persona, venisse fatto anche molte donne, ci sarebbero molti meno problemi di incomunicabilità tra i sessi, anche perché ciò che la donna non capisce di un uomo viene spesso tacciato come immaturità. Ma non è sempre vero..Come un pollo non può essere un'aquila, anche l'aquila non può essere un pollo. ci sono delle barriere genetiche insormontabili. In tal caso quello che si può fare è costruire ponti..Ma bisogna mettersi in discussione entrambi.

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non c'ero Persa, per lui non c'ero più. *Completamente folle d'amore per quell'esserino che avevo tra le braccia*. Che era NOSTRA figlia però, non solo mia.
> 
> ps sì mi aveva tradita anche prima
> 
> ...


E devi vergognarti per questo?????????????????


*********************************************************

Comunque sto ancora aspettando che qualcuno parli degli uomini sfatti, grassi, pelati, che si grattano il sorriso verticale alla fermata del bus.
Quelli non hanno delle mogli che li desidererebbero più gradevoli?
...o forse sono diventati così dopo il parto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io partecipo a queste discussioni perché le mie idee sono in continua evoluzione. Assorbo i punti di vista, soprattutto quelli femminili, per cercare di non fare grossi errori nel caso mi dovessi trovare in certe situazioni.
> Se posso fare una piccola critica, trovo che invece la maggior parte delle donne che scrivono in questo Forum sono spesso cristallizzate sulle loro posizioni e poche volte cercano di vedere anche con altri occhi che non siano i propri.
> Se quello che cerco di fare io in prima persona, venisse fatto anche molte donne, ci sarebbero molti meno problemi di incomunicabilità tra i sessi, anche perché ciò che la donna non capisce di un uomo viene spesso tacciato come immaturità. Ma non è sempre vero..Come un pollo non può essere un'aquila, anche l'aquila non può essere un pollo. ci sono delle barriere genetiche insormontabili. In tal caso quello che si può fare è costruire ponti..Ma bisogna mettersi in discussione entrambi.
> 
> Buscopann


Io mi trovo a volte in imbarazzo perché mi dà fastidio entrare nel mio personale.
Leggere generalizzazioni (non tue, di altri) da cui risulta che una donna non fa sesso volentieri in gravidanza o dopo avere avuto un bambino mi irrita perché non è vero, dipende dalla donna, da come è andata la gravidanza e il post parto e come sta il bambino.
Io ho avuto gravidanze regolari senza problemi, parto naturale e mi sono ristabilita in tempi brevissimi, ho messo 17 kg con la prima gravidanza (partendo da un peso basso) e ne avevo persi 12 quando son rientrata a casa. Non vi dico del sesso, perché son fatti miei, ma non è mai stato un problema.
Non mi truccavo prima né dopo, ma mi veniva detto che ero più bella così, ecc... non tutte le donne manifestano il loro erotismo nello stesso modo e non a tutti gli uomini piacciono le stesse modalità.
Ho sentito un ventenne affermare di trovare più sexy un pigiamone di un baby doll, ad esempio.
Son stata tradita e non c'entrava certo il mio modo di rapportarmi con i figli se nelle dichiarazioni d'amore che mi faceva era uno degli elementi di apprezzamento.
Attribuire al tradito una corresponsabilità del tradimento in modo generalizzato mi fa imbufalire (può accadere, ma si considererà caso per caso), ma ancor di più se la tradita è una donna che ha avuto un figlio e mi sconsola che possano farlo delle donne colpevolizzando le altre donne e autocolpevolizzandosi di essere state madri.

Vanno messe in discussione in primis i traditori e, nel caso, se è il caso, il tradito.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adeguarsi alla società senza domandarsi se è una società per le persone o se sono le persone costrette ad adeguarsi e se è possibile cambiare le regole mi sembra che sia un grave errore degli utlimi anni.


Sì ma l'errore lo facciamo noi donne per prime.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avrebbe dovuto essere folle d'amore anche lui.
> Non stiamo parlando del gatto...


Lo era Persa. Ma a modo suo.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ora verrò tacciato come maschilista, cosa che non sono affatto. Se ci riesco proverò a spiegarmi.
> Secondo me l'emancipazione della donna è stata per certi versi una grande fregatura per la donna stessa, nel senso che *se tale emancipazione non è accompagnata da una ridefinizione dei ruoli che coinvolga anche il maschio allora è un'arma a doppio taglio. *
> *In realtà la donna si è emancipata, ma la società è rimasta sostanzialmente maschilista. E una donna emancipata in una società maschilista sta peggio di una donna non emancipata in tale società.*
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ma l'errore lo facciamo noi donne per prime.


Scusa quale sarebbe questo errore?


----------



## Old Buscopann (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E devi vergognarti per questo?????????????????
> 
> 
> *********************************************************
> ...


Non si sta vergognando, sta solo mettendosi un pò in discussione. Nel senso che l'errore non è stato dedicarsi principalmente al figlio, ma esclusivamente al figlio. Trovo che sia un'analisi equilibrata. Sempre che non abbia capito male. 

sul fatto dei mariti grassi, pelati e che non si lavano si potrebbe aprire un altro post. Ma se si va avanti come fanno in politica, con continui rinfacci, non si finisce più. Una discussione costruttiva è quella in cui un punto di vista diverso dal tuo ti possa aiutare a capire ciò che ti è estraneo o che trovi incomprensibile. Non è detto che poi questo ti faccia cambiare ovviamente.
Se vuoi poi parliamo anche degli uomini. Credo che pochi ti daranno contro.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (16 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi trovo a volte in imbarazzo perché mi dà fastidio entrare nel mio personale.
> Leggere generalizzazioni (non tue, di altri) da cui risulta che una donna non fa sesso volentieri in gravidanza o dopo avere avuto un bambino mi irrita perché non è vero, dipende dalla donna, da come è andata la gravidanza e il post parto e come sta il bambino.
> Io ho avuto gravidanze regolari senza problemi, parto naturale e mi sono ristabilita in tempi brevissimi, ho messo 17 kg con la prima gravidanza (partendo da un peso basso) e ne avevo persi 12 quando son rientrata a casa. Non vi dico del sesso, perché son fatti miei, ma non è mai stato un problema.
> Non mi truccavo prima né dopo, ma mi veniva detto che ero più bella così, ecc... non tutte le donne manifestano il loro erotismo nello stesso modo e non a tutti gli uomini piacciono le stesse modalità.
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo. Non sono d'accordo quando mi si dice, analizzando caso per caso, che il tradito non può mai avere la maggior parte delle responsabilità. Ci sono casi e situazioni in cui, se mi ci fossi trovato io, avrei probabilmente agito come il traditore facendo i conti con la mia coscienza.

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non si sta vergognando, sta solo mettendosi un pò in discussione. Nel senso che l'errore non è stato dedicarsi principalmente al figlio, ma esclusivamente al figlio. Trovo che sia un'analisi equilibrata. Sempre che non abbia capito male.
> 
> sul fatto dei mariti grassi, pelati e che non si lavano si potrebbe aprire un altro post. Ma se si va avanti come fanno in politica, con continui rinfacci, non si finisce più. Una discussione costruttiva è quella in cui un punto di vista diverso dal tuo ti possa aiutare a capire ciò che ti è estraneo o che trovi incomprensibile. Non è detto che poi questo ti faccia cambiare ovviamente.
> Se vuoi poi parliamo anche degli uomini. Credo che pochi ti daranno contro.
> ...


Pero' l'essere sciatto secondo me non c'entra un cazzo. Almeno non paragonerei l'essere sciatto di un uomo con l'essere sciatta post parto.

Io ero distrutta dopo il parto, ma non mi e'mai stato rinfacciato nulla.

Il giochino del rinfacciarsi storie mi fa cagare


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Non sono d'accordo quando mi si dice, analizzando caso per caso, che il tradito non può mai avere la maggior parte delle responsabilità. *Ci sono casi e situazioni in cui, se mi ci fossi trovato io, avrei probabilmente agito come il traditore facendo i conti con la mia coscienza.*
> 
> Buscopann


Anche io e l'ho fatto.

Pero' avevo secondo me tutta la responsabilita'... le cause raramente giustificano il tradimento.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa quale sarebbe questo errore?


La ridefinizione dei ruoli. Nel resto d'Europa probabilmente è diverso, ma in Italia il ruolo di madre è intaccabile.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma il problema è: Chi decide la durata di un tempo fisiologico e pertanto strettamente soggettivo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gli individui, in ogni singolo caso... io magari posso aspettare un anno, un altro tre mesi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ci sono mica regole...


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La ridefinizione dei ruoli. Nel resto d'Europa probabilmente è diverso, ma in Italia il ruolo di madre è intaccabile.


ma lo è oggettivamente; nel senso che gravidanza, parto, allattamento (naturale)spettano alla donna che ha utero e mammelle predisposte a questo.
certo bisognerebbe sempre pensare al progetto figlio come frutto della coppia e "problema" di entrambi .forse in altri paesi esistono mezzi e servizi che offrono un maggiore supporto .
come ho già detto, comunque noto nei nuovi padri una naturale tendenza a condividere il lavoro di casa e la gestione dei figli.
forse sono ottimista ma qualcosa sta decisamente cambiando


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La ridefinizione dei ruoli. Nel resto d'Europa probabilmente è diverso, *ma in Italia il ruolo di madre è intaccabile*.


 Direi in natura...


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ho già detto, comunque noto nei nuovi padri una naturale tendenza a condividere il lavoro di casa e la gestione dei figli.
> forse sono ottimista ma qualcosa sta decisamente cambiando


Lo spero. Io lo noto nei padri separati, non in tutti ma in qualcuno sì. Riescono ad occuparsi del lavoro, della casa, dei figli, e forse a capire maggiormente cosa significhi davvero crescere dei figli.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma lo è oggettivamente; nel senso che gravidanza, parto, allattamento (naturale)spettano alla donna che ha utero e mammelle predisposte a questo.*
> certo bisognerebbe sempre pensare al progetto figlio come frutto della coppia e "problema" di entrambi .forse in altri paesi esistono mezzi e servizi che offrono un maggiore supporto .
> come ho già detto, comunque noto nei nuovi padri una naturale tendenza a condividere il lavoro di casa e la gestione dei figli.
> forse sono ottimista ma qualcosa sta decisamente cambiando


Quoto, non credo ci sia alternativa.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Direi in natura...


OPS, volevo scrivere intoccabile, scusate. Non so MM, una mia amica berlinese mi prendeva in giro quando osservavo stupita quanti padri ci fossero all'uscita degli asili... Ma noi siamo anche il paese dove si resta a casa fino a quando non ci si sposa. E la brava moglie è quella che accudisce, anche il marito...


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> OPS, volevo scrivere intoccabile, scusate. Non so MM, *una mia amica berlinese mi prendeva in giro quando osservavo stupita quanti padri ci fossero all'uscita degli asili.*.. Ma noi siamo anche il paese dove si resta a casa fino a quando non ci si sposa. E la brava moglie è quella che accudisce, anche il marito...


Si, li accompagnano anche al liceo e al calcetto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  chiaro che si parla di gravidanza, parto, e primi mesi. Lì la madre non è sostituibile.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> OPS, volevo scrivere intoccabile, scusate. Non so MM, una mia amica berlinese mi prendeva in giro quando osservavo stupita quanti padri ci fossero all'uscita degli asili... Ma noi siamo anche il paese dove si resta a casa fino a quando non ci si sposa. E la brava moglie è quella che accudisce, anche il marito...


Ma si parla di neonati o no?
La figura accudente non puo' che essere la madre per i primi 3 mesi almeno. Poi e'diverso.


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> OPS, volevo scrivere intoccabile, scusate. Non so MM, una mia amica berlinese mi prendeva in giro quando osservavo stupita quanti padri ci fossero all'uscita degli asili... Ma noi siamo anche il paese dove si resta a casa fino a quando non ci si sposa. E la brava moglie è quella che accudisce, anche il marito...


non puoi ogni volta fare l'elenco dei luoghi comuni, emmecappa.per favore, dai.
scrivi le cose che pensi  tu e abbandona tutti gli stereotipi sulle donne


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma si parla di neonati o no?
> La figura accudente non puo' che essere la madre per i primi 3 mesi almeno. Poi e'diverso.


Non mi riferivo ai neonati, ovvio che sia così per i primi mesi.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo ai neonati, ovvio che sia così per i primi mesi.


Si ma il thread si dovrebbe riferire allo sconvolgimento dei primi mesi... quando il figlio va all'asilo lo sconvolgimento e'passato.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *Non mi riferivo ai neonati*, ovvio che sia così per i primi mesi.


e fai male visto che l'argomento era quello... se mi chiedono il teorema di euclide e io rispondo che la somma dei quadrati dei cateti è uguale al quadrato dell'ipotenusa, quanto meno non ci si capisce una mazza!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Settembre 2009)

Per certi uomini è intollerabile anche lo sconvolgimento dei primi mesi.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

*Mi hai provocata*



moltimodi ha detto:


> e fai male visto che l'argomento era quello... se mi chiedono il teorema di euclide e io rispondo che la somma dei quadrati dei cateti è uguale al quadrato dell'ipotenusa, quanto meno non ci si capisce una mazza!


Ah?


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah?


 Eh?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Per certi uomini è intollerabile anche lo sconvolgimento dei primi mesi.


Piu' che intollerabile credo sia inconcepibile...  ammetto che essendo donna non so cosa passi per la loro testa, perche' di certo anche se diverso dal nostro lo sconvolgimento lo hanno pure loro e non deve essere piacevole.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Per certi uomini è intollerabile anche lo sconvolgimento dei primi mesi.


Per certi uomini pure quello dei primi giorni... ma poi è chiaro come il sole che la vera  motivazione del tradimento non sta lì, imho. Il neonato non c'entra nulla, semmai può fare da cartina al tornasole di problemi già esistenti.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che intollerabile credo sia inconcepibile... ammetto che essendo donna non so cosa passi per la loro testa, perche' di certo anche se diverso dal nostro lo sconvolgimento lo hanno pure loro e non deve essere piacevole.


Nel mio caso si lamentò che parlavo solo (che poi non era neanche vero!) della bambina, quando lei aveva UN mese.
Voglio dire, un mese!!!! Avevo ancora i punti del parto.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per certi uomini pure quello dei primi giorni... ma poi è chiaro come il sole che la vera  motivazione del tradimento non sta lì, imho. Il neonato non c'entra nulla, semmai può fare da cartina al tornasole di problemi già esistenti.


Si colora di blu?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per certi uomini pure quello dei primi giorni... ma poi è chiaro come il sole che la vera motivazione del tradimento non sta lì, imho. Il neonato non c'entra nulla, semmai può fare da cartina al tornasole di problemi già esistenti.


Assolutamente sì.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si colora di blu?


Se gli fai il bagnetto nell'acqua ghiacciata, sì.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si colora di blu?


 oh yeah... cielo grandeeee ciel'ho bluuuu ...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Nel mio caso si lamentò che parlavo solo (che poi non era neanche vero!) della bambina, quando lei aveva UN mese.
> Voglio dire, un mese!!!! Avevo ancora i punti del parto.


Bruco secondo me e'evidente che i problemi fossero altri... l'ho scritto qualche post fa la storia dell'osso e della carne intorno... giuro non e'una ricetta


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> oh yeah... cielo grandeeee ciel'ho bluuuu ...


A cagare ci vai tu!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruco secondo me e'evidente che i problemi fossero altri... l'ho scritto qualche post fa la storia dell'osso e della carne intorno... giuro non e'una ricetta


Sì, certo... i problemi erano altri... Ma quello che mi è rimasto indigeribile è stato che invece di vederla ANCHE come figlia sua, l'ha sempre vista solo come la figlia di quella rompiballe della moglie. ..


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sì, certo... i problemi erano altri... Ma quello che mi è rimasto indigeribile è stato che invece di vederla ANCHE come figlia sua, l'ha sempre vista solo come la figlia di quella rompiballe della moglie. ..


E' dura ma te ne devi fregare... pensa che io neanche moglie, solo rompiballe 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ora abbiamo un ottimo rapporto, da separati


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A cagare ci vai tu!


 Ottimo augurio! Odio la stitichezza...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ottimo augurio! Odio la stitichezza...


Io ho risolto con un compressa di Sollievo


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho risolto con un compressa di Sollievo


 Io non avevo grandi problemi, ma con la corsa è perfetto.
Ci vuole coraggio ad ideare quello smile...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non avevo grandi problemi, ma con la corsa è perfetto.
> Ci vuole coraggio ad ideare quello smile...


Perche'? Io lo trovo molto lobotomizzato... quasi quanto questo


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche'? Io lo trovo molto lobotomizzato... quasi quanto questo


 No no, non ci si avvicina nemmeno... l'olandesina col sorriso ebete è inavvicinabile!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No no, non ci si avvicina nemmeno... *l'olandesina col sorriso ebete è inavvicinabile*!


Grazie! Anni e anni di terapia


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie! Anni e anni di terapia


 ce ne sono ancora di bravi in giro, nonostante ciò che si dice...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ce ne sono ancora di bravi in giro, nonostante ciò che si dice...


Eh si

Senti mi terresti chiusa la porta del cesso?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Settembre 2009)

Un po' di gossip in tema con l'argomento...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KpAXBu0I1A


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Un po' di gossip in tema con l'argomento...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KpAXBu0I1A


Non posso Barbara a quest'ora  mi rovina il the


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh si
> 
> Senti mi terresti chiusa la porta del cesso?


 E tu ti fidi così tanto di me?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non posso Barbara a quest'ora mi rovina il the


 





 Allora ti faccio un riassuntino: La Yespica racconta la fine della sua storia d'amore, avevano avuto un bambino da pochissimo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Allora ti faccio un riassuntino: La Yespica racconta la fine della sua storia d'amore, avevano avuto un bambino da pochissimo...


 Ho retto i primi 56 sec, ma "la tua vita è sempre stata in salita" mi ha fatto chiudere.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho retto i primi 56 sec, ma "la tua vita è sempre stata in salita" mi ha fatto chiudere.


Perchè il suo chirurgo estetico si trovava al quinto piano.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Perchè il suo chirurgo estetico si trovava al quinto piano.


Senza ascensore... son cose


----------



## Old Iris2 (17 Settembre 2009)

Si rassodano i glutei. senza ascensore dal chirurgo.


----------



## Old Iris2 (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Allora ti faccio un riassuntino: La Yespica racconta la fine della sua storia d'amore, avevano avuto un bambino da pochissimo...


Sono storie d'amore che durano lo spazio di un concepimento. Bastano pure cinque minuti, se si è fortunati.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Si rassodano i glutei. senza ascensore dal chirurgo.


Come no. Due belle protesi e passa la paura...


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Come no. Due belle protesi e passa la paura...


ed una spenderebbe pure, per avere questi risultati?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (18 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ed una spenderebbe pure, per avere questi risultati?


Vabbè i miracoli della chirurgia... ma mica è Lourdes...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non esiste un problema maschile e un problema femminile. Esiste una coppia.
> All'interno di una coppia ci sono persone diverse e il problema può essere di una sola delle parti o di tutte e due.
> io non ho mai negato che in alcune coppie il problema è l'uomo, mettevo solamente in evidenza come, quando in alcune coppie il problema è il comportamento della donna, questa cosa viene assolutamente negata con la scusa che tanto l'uomo non partorisce e pertanto diviene moralmente ricattabile.
> *Io credo che una persona intelligente possa capire quello che voglio dire.* Se poi c'è qualche donna che non dà alcuna importanza alle mie parole e ritiene che in tali situazioni lei sia sempre nel giusto, non sono affari miei, perchè tanto non sarà con me che dovrà avere un figlio.
> ...


ecco.
Questo è il corretto modo di comportarsi e rapportarsi.
Non dire "non hai capito un cazzo perchè sei deficiente".
Aggirare, prenderla larga ed esprimere il concetto.
Bravissimo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (18 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco.
> Questo è il corretto modo di comportarsi e rapportarsi.
> Non dire "non hai capito un cazzo perchè sei deficiente".
> Aggirare, prenderla larga ed esprimere il concetto.
> Bravissimo


In effetti l'invito che ci viene fatto è questo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Nel vecchio forum dove scrivevo aggiravano tutti il ban in questo modo.
_"non hai capito un cazzo perchè sei deficiente"_ era sostituito dal ricorso alla sindrome premestruale, alla menopausa, all'assenza di rapporti sessuali, frustrazioni da casalinga, micropeni, sovrappeso e cellulite... Insinuazioni che erano molto più pesanti ed offensive di quella scritta da te e quotata da me.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> In effetti l'invito che ci viene fatto è questo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo ben so bruchetta.
Ma pare che ora usi così


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (18 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo ben so bruchetta.
> Ma pare che ora usi così


Se vuoi posso insegnarti la tecnica. Una volta mi hanno scritto che non capivo niente perchè avevo la mente offuscata dalla visione di "cento vetrine" (scadente soap mediaset: mai guardata... ma sai com'è... tanto per offendere... tanto per dire _casalinga= imbecille rimbambita_)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Se vuoi posso insegnarti la tecnica. Una volta mi hanno scritto che non capivo niente perchè avevo la mente offuscata dalla visione di "cento vetrine" (scadente soap mediaset: mai guardata... ma sai com'è... tanto per offendere... tanto per dire _casalinga= imbecille rimbambita_)


 Credo di conoscere chi frequentava quel forum...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo di conoscere chi frequentava quel forum...


Beh, vedo che la tecnica è diffusa...


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco.
> Questo è il corretto modo di comportarsi e rapportarsi.
> Non dire "non hai capito un cazzo perchè sei deficiente".
> Aggirare, prenderla larga ed esprimere il concetto.
> Bravissimo


Tu dovresti darti una calmata e imparare a rapportarti anche con chi non fa parte della tua Clac.
Sei totalmente fuori strada con me.
Sei inutilmente e costantemente aggressiva con me, al punto che invece di confrontarsi sul concetto, passi in rassegna i miei scritti come se stessi facendo l'autopsia a un cadavere, evidenzi un passaggio che ti fa imbufalire e ti soffermi su quello. 
Prima non ho dato della stupida a nessuna, tanto è vero che nessuna delle persone che parlava con me si è sentita dare della stupida. Questo tua risposta è invece la cosa più stupida che io abbia letto ultimamente. 
Io non ho bisogno usare i mezzi termini. Se uno scritto è idiota lo dico tranquillamente, come ho sempre fatto. E questa tua risposta era davvero idiota, oltre che inutilmente polemica.
Ti assicuro che sei lontana una galassia dal capire il mio modo di scrivere, perché tu sei costantemente ossessionata dalle provocazioni, ma io non faccio parte di questa realtà che vedi costantemente dietro ogni angolo. Ogni tanto provoco anche io, ma questo, come altre volte, non era il caso.
Rilassati. Ti farà bene
A bientot

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann... Ti stanno cercando dalla stazione...
Al reparto "oggetti smarriti" hanno trovato della simpatia.


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Buscopann... Ti stanno cercando dalla stazione...
> Al reparto "oggetti smarriti" hanno trovato della simpatia.


Io non sono simpatico alla maggior parte degli utenti di questo Forum, lo so e non me ne faccio un cruccio.
Io però sono una persona corretta e chiunque mi conosca da lunga data (sia personalmente che solo virtualmente) te lo potrà assolutamente confermare.
Io esprimo le mie idee e queste idee possono essere gradite o meno, così come a volte il modo di esprimerle può essere gradito o meno. Però le mie idee non seguono l'onda delle simpatie o delle antipatie. La stessa Asudem, una volta che presi pesantemente le difese di Minerva contro un'altra utente, mi disse che "mi stavo rivelando una lieta sorpresa". Ma quale cavolo di sorpresa?! Se una persona prende le difese di un utente vittima di un attacco schifoso è una lieta sorpresa?! Segno che nella sua idealizzazione di Buscopann, uno stronzo del genere non avrebbe mai potuto esprimere certi concetti. 
Qui chi esprime idee che non sono ampiamente condivise è spesso considerato un cretino e soprattutto un personaggio antipatico che ha certamente dei risentimenti cerso qualcosa e qualcuno. Non molti giorni fa anche tu pensavi che io avevo del risentimento verso le donne che avevano avuto un figlio da poco solo perché esprimevo delle idee lontanissime dal tuo modo di pensare. Ma in quale mio post hai mai letto parole di condanna o di insofferenza verso queste donne?! Io ho espresso solo delle idee e ho dato un punto di lettura non unicamente femminile dell'inziale quesito del post, vale a dire perché molti tradimenti avvengono dopo la nascita dei figli.
Se un giorno qualcuno ti attaccherà con veemenza e mi sentirò di intervenire in tua difesa lo farò, indipendentemente se mi stai simpatica o antipatica. Semplicemente perché mi ritengo una persona corretta e mettermi in bocca parole che non ho mai detto e soprattutto attribuire alle mie parole significati del tutto soggettivi trovo che sia uno stupido esercizio basato sull'ossessione della provocazione. Qui ci sono persone ossessionate dalla provocazione. La leggono in tutto, anche quando non c'è. 
Questo mi fa incazzare..E' una dele pochissime cose che mi fa incazzare virtualmente.

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Non è una questione di idee... semmai è come le esprimi.
Te l'ho scritto anche nel thread sul chiarimento: Non prendi minimamente in considerazione il fatto che ciò che pensi tu potrebbe anche essere sbagliato.
Solo questo.
Poi, che le idee siano diverse.... Per fortuna!
Sennò sai che noia tutti che si quotano addosso e si danno ragione?


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non è una questione di idee... semmai è come le esprimi.
> Te l'ho scritto anche nel thread sul chiarimento: Non prendi minimamente in considerazione il fatto che ciò che pensi tu potrebbe anche essere sbagliato.
> Solo questo.
> Poi, che le idee siano diverse.... Per fortuna!
> Sennò sai che noia tutti che si quotano addosso e si danno ragione?


Ti riporto pari pari una mia risposta Persa, qualche thread più indietro.

"Io partecipo a queste discussioni perché le mie idee sono in continua evoluzione. Assorbo i punti di vista, soprattutto quelli femminili, per cercare di non fare grossi errori nel caso mi dovessi trovare in certe situazioni.
Se posso fare una piccola critica, trovo che invece la maggior parte delle donne che scrivono in questo Forum sono spesso cristallizzate sulle loro posizioni e poche volte cercano di vedere anche con altri occhi che non siano i propri. 
Se quello che cerco di fare io in prima persona, venisse fatto anche molte donne, ci sarebbero molti meno problemi di incomunicabilità tra i sessi, anche perché ciò che la donna non capisce di un uomo viene spesso tacciato come immaturità. Ma non è sempre vero..Come un pollo non può essere un'aquila, anche l'aquila non può essere un pollo. ci sono delle barriere genetiche insormontabili. In tal caso quello che si può fare è costruire ponti..Ma bisogna mettersi in discussione entrambi. "

Ti sembra la risposta di una persona che vuole a tutti i costi avere ragione..O ti sembra la risposta di una persona che si vuole confrontare sostenendo le proprie idee e anche acquisendo e facendo i proprio alcuni spunti interessanti che vengono dagli altri?
Sono una testa dura, lo so. Ma non ce l'ho così dura come molti che dicono invece di averla morbida.

Buscopann

PS. Non ti riporto per motivi di spazio tutte le altre volte in cui ho dato ragione ai miei interlocutori, anche dopo animate discussioni. Ti assicuro che non sono poche


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Ti leggerò di più...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Vedremo... (Non che la mia impressione sia fondamentale per te... Lo so bene....)


----------

